# N-Caged Grow, Outdoor 2011



## tcbud (May 10, 2011)

*Some Soil, some Sun and some Water, roll it up in a Cage and you have this summer's...
*
*N-Caged Grow!*

We will be presenting.....

1.  *Urkle*
2.  *Cherry AK 47*
3.  *Pineapple Cindy 99*
4.  *Bubble Gum, from the midwest*
5.  *'87 NorthernLights*

That is the starting line up folks.
:farm: 

Pictured, the Cage with out the clones, is some celantro .  We will be putting the clones into gallon containers today and bringing them in over night. Then we will be planting in the smart pots May 27 overnight temps permitting.  Pictures will follow as soon as we get them potted up.  I just couldn't wait to start this N-Caged Grow Journal.


----------



## cubby (May 10, 2011)

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 
I get a front seat for this one!!!
Sounds like a nice menu TC, what size smart pots will you be using?
LOTSA' GREEN MOJO TO YA.


----------



## tcbud (May 10, 2011)

Using the* 45 gallon variety Smart Pots* and a few plastic about the same size.  Re-using soil this year.  We are gonna nute these girls this year to the limit and as far beyond as we can.  I bought a gallon of the *Fox Farms Grow Big* the other day, and it is a race to see if we can use it all up.

Glad to have you cubby.  Lots of room outdoors here.  As you can see the Mr. Tc has been clearing ground around here.  The shed is gone from the background and the bikes have been moved and the weeds are history.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 10, 2011)

45 gallon?!?!?!?! Jesus!!!! I am in for the long haul on this one!


----------



## tcbud (May 10, 2011)

Yep, the long haul, this is it, we will be around till October's Harvest.  Glad to have you Rotten.


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2011)

Scoot over Cubby, I want the front row too.

Ok, life is complete since you have started your new grow!

The place looks so tidy and nice.  I like the line up too.

got popcorn?


----------



## tcbud (May 10, 2011)

Glad to see you *Rose,* I gave the popcorn away today, all I got is nice big buds, your gonna have to smoke that.  Mendo, Hindu Skunk or NL, you may fall asleep on your chair.  It is gonna be a long haul till October, hope that chair is comphy.

Here we have the clones, we went with four inch pots instead of gallons as we were light on potting mix, oops.  

1.  The whole group, to the right is Urkle (Im gonna have to settle on a spelling of that)
2.  Urkel ?
3.  '87 NorthernLights, boy did Mr. TC's face light up when he saw that.  

Welcome to all of you who have subscribed yet have opted to watch.  And, Welcome to those who will watch and post.  Gonna be a steller grow, getting engaged around here.


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2011)

I am in tc....I worry about watching these outdoor grows. Please don't let anything eat me.:holysheep:


----------



## nouvellechef (May 10, 2011)

Give em the heavy dose of juice. Gonna be trees again. 1gal of big bloom will run out quick. What else you giving these she beasts?


----------



## ray jay (May 10, 2011)

Nice line up TC. Going to pull up a seat and wait for the colors to come. May the Sun Gods smile on you garden this year.


----------



## Ruffy (May 10, 2011)

hello tc and crew, ill pull up a chair and a BIG fat leaf for the hamster, so he dont get  to much sun. should be sweeet lookin when ur done with this variety! green mojo 4 u tc


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> hello tc and crew, ill pull up a chair and a BIG leaf for the hamster, so he dont get much sun. should be sweeet lookin when ur done with this variety! green mojo 4 u tc




Thanks Ruffy....I appreciate it.


----------



## nvthis (May 11, 2011)

Nice lookin' babies ya got on tc  I'm in!

Kinda curious.. You gonna run the black bags as is? I am just wondering 'cause I saw some white ones at a local that were being advertised as specifically for outdoors...


----------



## tcbud (May 11, 2011)

*Hamster*, if you dont mind the bobble head owl, I dont think there will be anything out there that will get you, excepting the hawks that fly by.

*nvthis*, I have not seen the white Smart Pots yet.  I checked these black ones out pretty good last summer.  Never did feel hot soil and the roots did fill the pots.  I will be using black plastic for a couple of the plants, I may use butcher paper (I have done this in the  past) around those pots to keep them cooler.  I think the cloth breaths pretty good and the soil stays cool because of that.

The clones have made it through the night and are now in a corner bedroom upstairs, nice and sunny in there (cloudy today).  We will be keeping them there untill they get used to their new pots and real sun.  The PC99 perked up and not a one is drooping now.

Looks like rain next week.  The day I wanted to put them out in their big pots has been pushed back to the 21st or 22nd.  Sunny and warm or warm and cloudy.  They should be pretty well rooted by then.  We are up and running.


----------



## tcbud (May 18, 2011)

After some pretty cold weather, and lighting a fire in the house in May  , the weather has cleared.  According to the Mr. Tc there will be no more cold days this spring  .  It is absolutely beautiful out there today and transplanting clones went very well.

1.  '*87 NL*, lower right
2.  *Bubblegum*
3. * Cherry AK 47*
4.  5 *Urkel* along the back.

For those of you who have not seen my cage.  It runs almost directly East West with the long sides North and South.  I call north the back as it is backed up to hill.  The Front of the garden is the south side.  The West side is also the back. So if you are confused, it is okay.  With the AK in the  SW corner, the upcoming Ak will be along the W back.  They are not here yet, so again, if you are confused...... Everyone is facing South, if you think this is a South facing cut in the South face of the mountain.  I was just killing time till those pictures uploaded.  Have a nice day!  


OH and anyone want to let me know how to spell Urkul? Urkel? Urkle?  Thanks


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2011)

Looking good, i am glad you got them outside today. YES.
I am in for the long grow. 

better get a cage for the hamster to rest comfortably in. I could bring my dog kennel for him.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 18, 2011)

Those are going to be big. Can i pull a chair ? 45 gallons is almost 150 liters correct ? Jesus :holysheep:


----------



## ray jay (May 19, 2011)

Hi TC, I would go with Urkel thats the way it was spelled when I looked it up. Mojo for your OD.


----------



## heal4real (May 19, 2011)

Cool Beans uh I mean clones... Love the cage.:48: 

Subscribed..


----------



## tcbud (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Ray, Urkel it is then.  I was even tossing around Erkel and Erkle.  Thanks for the Urkel heads up.

The girls made it okay outside overnight.  They will be fine now.  The long term forecast says it wont go below 45f now overnight.

Thanks for stopping by ya'll.  Pull up a chair, a stump or an old 15 gallon pot, all are welcome!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 19, 2011)

:ciao:  pulling up my milk crate to fallow along...I see ya have the Cage for the *Hampster *but wheres His wheel?:rofl:

Mojo for the Show


----------



## Ruffy (May 19, 2011)

ok smoke, no picking on the gerble lol :rofl:  he just wants a:ccc: and a big leaf! lookin good in the CAGE! when does the cage match start? oh ya we need the badger in here to chase the hamster around. green mojo and sunny days ahead


----------



## tcbud (May 21, 2011)

Last evening I went out to the cage and the girls looked sad.  I mean some of them did.  The *Urkels* all looked white-ish and tired looking, so did the one *AK47*.  So I gave them a small drink of some FF Grow Big, just to be on the safe side (the* NL* and *Bubblegum* looked a bit light green, fine today, see pic 1 and 2). The temps outside yesterday were about 81f.  They had a 70f's day the day before.  The room they had been in was about 75f (24 hours a day) and they did have about 5 hours of direct sun in there.  I did note the first day that one *Pineapple C99* looked a little white-ish, but I was gonna put that down to taking that soil from the pile of soil that might have the hot chicken **** in it.  It looked just like the tomatoes did last year when they got burned by the chicken ****.  So I thought nothing of it (beyond being irritated that the chicken **** soil might have been used)  Then I go out this morning and the *Urkel *and the *AK 47* look the same way.  Bleached out and tired looking (see pic 3 and 4).  The new growth does not seem affected.

I dont know what the heck (insert bad words) is going on with my posting pics.  says I already have two attached and wont let me post, is funny because I renamed them todays date!  Not funny. OH WELL ( am not gonna re-write the above paragraph) I guess you will see below,

1.  '87 NL
2.  Urkel, the affected left leaf is the example of the white-ish.

So the question is, could the high temp yesterday have caused this?  The one *C99* is the only plant that could have gotten the bad soil and the other *C99* looks just fine.  So we have 7 plants with the white-ish tired looking leaves and the other 4 seem to have no problems, the* NL* and *Bubblegum* look AWESOME.



I am not panicing, I am not panicing.  I just hate things to not go "just right".  Beyond giving them about a half dose of nutes last night, not much I can do but wait and see.  If it is the heat and sun, they will make it or not.  Today is gonna be mid 70f's again, tomorrow too.  Keeping the journal up to date here.


----------



## cubby (May 21, 2011)

Hey TC, do you think it could be too much direct sunlight so soon after coming from the indoors? Temps in the low 80's should'nt be bad as long as they have water.
Just wondering, maybe someone else has a better idea.


----------



## tcbud (May 21, 2011)

*Cubby*, I'm trying not to worry about it.  The tops of them look like they are growing and unaffected.  So, unless someone comes up with other possible explanation, I'm going with the sun.  They dont look any worse now that the hottest part of the day is over.  What it really looks like to me is too much chicken poo, but I know it can not be that, I was there, I watched the soil being mixed.

Ah well, the fun of growing.  I love it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 22, 2011)

Im throwing ut ..bad acclimation..but will bounce right out and Be fine...Wish we had 80f days


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 22, 2011)

TC i'm w/ smoke. im thinking maybe you rushed the hardening off period..? ever think of a foliar? i use bio-weed(.2-0-.3) & bio root  (1-1-1) by General Organics on fresh cuts all the way to the true veg period & have great results this way. i currently thinned my indoors & all cuts i kept were very pale due to lack of light & in 2 days they are gaining color like a freight train.
DFW


----------



## tcbud (May 22, 2011)

Rushed hardening off is an understatement.  I agree* Doc* and *4u*.  But when Mr Tc says go, we go.  Life is good.  They look a bit better for new growth today.  Thanks for chiming in.

On the flip side, the NL, Bubblegum, and C99 are growing like weeds.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 22, 2011)

:48:


----------



## kaotik (May 24, 2011)

just a bit of sunburn i say.. no worries TC
my 'mater's look the same


----------



## tcbud (May 24, 2011)

Glad to see both of you* Irish* and *Kaotik*.  I am agreeing *Kaotik* sunburn, but a momma worries, cant help it.

*Irish*, no we dont compost, but Mr.Tc has big plans on starting.  He kinda composts outside anyway (tosses the watermellon rinds over the hill, to me shaking of my head).  We recycled our soil, added some vermiculite and other good things.  Got most of the roots out, turned it fluffed it and loaded it into the smart pots.  Am hoping the smart pots are smart enough to hold it, there are a few out there that are going on third season.

As for our anniversary, my Fifth year here is coming up.  Good Times, Good Friends here at MP. I will never forget the Racoon thread by *Effin*, I never laughed so hard in my life reading here.  This is my fifth grow journal here.  I think my Early Start and Goldiocks Grows (my personal fave NL that year) were my best so far.  Last year, nice plants too many mites.  Not a mite showing so far this year.*  BIG PROPS* for the *"NEW Clone Guy"* this year.

I also am excited about this new season and all it will bring.  I am running new strains and am excited to see how they fare.  I am going to be growing in the future and want to narrow down some excellent strains that finish early and are kicking arse.  The husband wants to get it down to two (that might be hard).  So far, the NL is what we are definately gonna be growing.  I am hoping the Urkle or the Cherry AK 47 might join that short list or a good OG.  As soon as the husband retires (possibly next year) he will be able to get a recommendation.  That will double our plants!

Last night we got a little cold out there, high thirties.  This has GOT to stop, Mother Nature get with that OK?  Will warm to 68f for a high today and rain tomorrow, gonna be a big hard and fast moving storm.

The flowers and Butterfly are beautiful* Irish*, thank you.  And *4u*, pass that over, Im ready to take a walk in the garden.  Here's some more Lavender for you all blooming away out there.


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the lavender. Mine is freezing. It is 58 here. It is May in the dessert, it is usually in the 80s or more. 
First thing for composting is a cute container that sets by your kitchen sink. So..shopping for that. Mine is very cute.​
Then ya just do green and brown and it becomes black gold. It is magic.

Congratulations on being here five years. I am really glad you have been and continue to stay here. Don' t leave. I live vicariously through your grows. I imagine having those tall trees. wow.


----------



## tcbud (May 25, 2011)

Looks great Rose, it is cute.  I sort all my other trash, should sort the kitchen scraps too.  It is so easy to put them down the garbage disposal.  They go into the septic tank, so in a way they are being composted.

Rain on the girls today.  They are having it rough out there, it is pooring!  Life in the Great Outdoors!


----------



## tcbud (May 26, 2011)

It must of dropped an inch yesterday it rained so hard  .  Tornado Warnings issued in the Northern California Valley!  What a day.  Lighting a fire inside today, unheard of!

The girls made it through all right, no one was pounded to the ground.  One of my Iris's did get broken over.

1.  *Northern Lights*
2.  Same '*87 NL*
3.  *Urkel*
4.  Some Purple Sage
5.  Clouds above the cage
6.  Pot enemy #2 a baby Grasshoppa (spidermites take #1 IMO  ) This little guy was about a quarter inch big.

We have a forecast of the next five days possible rain, with one day partly cloudy.

I am thinking I am seeing the *Urkel *going into flower.  What do you all think?  The *Pre 98 Bubba *is still safe inside, doing nicely  .


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2011)

It does look like that urkle is doing something. and something purple?
Nice pictures. Have a nice (rainy) weekend.


----------



## 559menas (May 28, 2011)

u a local?? im locked in.
just askin because i got a cage today only bcuz county laws.
grow blue dream, bubba kush, sensi star, BCBlack< clones > and purple crush seeds (sativa)

any advise for security with cage grows??

if u had them indoor 24/0 and transplanted outdoors, they might start flowering on u.

R u associated with the Foothill Growers????


----------



## tcbud (May 29, 2011)

Well, yes* 559*, I am a local here.  I live so far out, that if you don't know how to get here, well here is gonna be "over there" somewhere.  I don't have security problems.  I am not associated at all.  Thanks for joining up to watch.  I am pretty sure they are flowering on me due to that exact reason, though I didn't expect them to as fresh clones sometimes don't flower due to the change.  I had some last year that didn't.

I totally hate to say it, but I/we may pull the Urkel's and replace them with something else (is a waiting game now on the weather).  I am totally bummed.  I am also pretty bummed on this weather, 38f overnight last night.  Sunny today, then back to cloudy and rain next week.  I think next year, the clones will not go out until the first of June.  I put the Strawberry Cough last year in about the first of June, and they produced pretty darn good.

Thinking *WARM* thoughts here in the mountains.

Hope you all have a great Memorial Weekend.


----------



## 559menas (May 29, 2011)

dont worry im not interested in WERE u live. just was wondering cuz i got my cage because of new laws and its secure but i would like it to b better. Also its 10x6 and i plan on squeezing 8 plants in ground??(maybe) should i do less? im getting quite experienced growing cso i know they will b monsters and dense and bug free And stiiinnky. some LsT'd, toppedc, trimmed all well b4 flowering. and THINKIN about PuttinG a ScreeN over them in 2 rows 4 plants each side. walk way middle.......Smallest to biggest.(streching wize)
=========
=========

all mines started flowering too exept the BC Black. i believe it has something to do with the age of a plant itself. idk wut to do with the BuBBa cuz its indica-ish but its gonna strech during flowering and the buds themself dont get that big. all my clones already are reveging.

any advise on what i should change?


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2011)

Tc, I can't believe it was in the 30's for you last night. This is nuts. I feel like i am living on the west side of the state, cold and rainy. How ya spose to grow a decent garden with those temps?


----------



## 559menas (May 29, 2011)

i love pinnaple sage.
i got couple around my garden along with mint and basil and lots of tomatoes


----------



## Hick (May 30, 2011)

yea, dang bubba and little buds....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2011)

Sure hope the weather gets b etter soon for you tcbud...I just dont understand this weather...



Nice Bubba *Hick*:aok:


----------



## tcbud (May 30, 2011)

*559*, 6x10 cage, cool.  I am running (or trying too) 14 in my 10x25 foot cage.  Six will prolly max out your space.  Keeping them trimmed may help.  I dont know, I dont trim mine at all.  I have had to move those pots around about August/September to be able to walk thru my cage.  I am sure you will do fine, sounds like you got it worked out.  LST will help you, give it a try.  You can always water from outside the cage.  Are you running a journal here?  I would like to read/watch it if you do.

*Hick*, hope my Bubba get some small buds like that.   Those look bigger around than a big mans forearm!  Glad to see you here.

*4u*, always a pleasure.  Gonna try and kill a few bass today, now that it has warmed up to 50f.  I dont know bout this weather either.  Global warming maybe?  More snow on our mountains here than usual too, it snowed up there the other night!  Upside is the lake is full.


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2011)

TC, your bpom entry looks like a beautiful carpet of strawberry cough. That is a beautiful shot. 
Have fun fishing! I am glad you are going fishing. Yes.


----------



## tcbud (May 30, 2011)

Me too *Rose*, fishing sounds good, but dang, looking over at Mr.TC, he just fell back to sleep.  Wonder if he is playing possum and dont really want to go.  Thank you for the compliment on the entry.  I dont expect to win, just thought it would look good up there.  I got some real special shots coming up this fall, I know, with these girls.  Have a wonderful day Rose.


----------



## 559menas (May 30, 2011)

r those clones hick??
well ive mostly done indoor only 3rd year outside. those are Huge. my bubba smells like menthol/mintish when flowering but i wish i had the coffee pheno.

i thought only 6 too tc because i went small with the cage N all like I ALWAYS end up doing.should i do some in pots? like 4 in ground and 4 pots

ill make a thread later n post all my pics


----------



## 559menas (May 31, 2011)

so wut u think?


----------



## tcbud (May 31, 2011)

Looks good.   When those plants get big, you are gonna be watering them from outside if they get really big.  What are you doing to amend your soil?  Are you using a drip system? If you are gonna hand water, you may want to plant those girls in a depresion (about two feet circles minimum) so the water stays local to the stalk.  I would put the plants you think will be smaller toward the door.


----------



## 559menas (May 31, 2011)

Yea thats wut i was thinking but i just started seeds and these clones are about a foot tall revegging so im thinking the seeds will b bigger?? 

im using ffof and happy frog probly mix em together with vermiculite and jiffy mix for arreation.

AND lots of different nutes and additives.


----------



## 559menas (May 31, 2011)

but clones are goin in ground as soon as i get some good revegging growth and the SEEDs will b grown in pots till they are force sexed at mayb foot n half more or less.
any clue?? 
it grows faster in ground than pots?


----------



## tcbud (Jun 2, 2011)

I got a clue, I sent you a PM 599.

Get your plants in the ground, UNDER the sun, or call it indoor.

Good luck to you.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 4, 2011)

Rain and more Rain.
That is my story and I am sticking to it.

Just in time for the rain, Cherry Ak 47 clones.  Also see the Purple Kush (Grand Queen Purple, also known as Dutch Purple Kush, here it will be PK from now on.  In Pink Pots).  Alone is the Pre 98 Bubba clone, twice the size it was from start.

The Pineapple Cindy 99 and the Bubblegum are the only plants in the yard now that are NOT in flower.    It sure is dark out there.

In case you were wondering, my last post may have sounded harsh.  I sent a very nice message to 599 and I hope he gets his girls in the ground and growing as soon as possible.


----------



## nvthis (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks good tc! The Bubba.. Yeah, bubba has a hard time getting anywhere fast.. But, when you get a foot or so height on them, they should start to pick up that positive momentum and they hit that size where everything just seems to move a little faster


----------



## tcbud (Jun 11, 2011)

Life is Good, it is cloudy again and might even rain.  I was kinda getting used to the sun, silly me.  The overnight temps are staying from 49-55f.

We put the *PK* in the ground a few days ago, they look great (will get some pics soon)

We got more of the *Cherry Ak 47's* and they will go into the garden today, they have been hardening off all last week.

To add to Mr. Tc mix is a *Chem Diesel* and a* LVPK* (short for Las Vegas Purple Kush).  Those two should finish up our Summer Line Up.

Find below, a tale of two fish.  I hooked two, brought in one, the husband hooked one and brought home one.  We stopped at a point on the lake, where we always stop when we go that direction.  My second cast, I hooked a nice bass, get it up to the boat, the Mr. Tc has the net and chases it away, and the fish gets off.  It looked like a 2-3 pounder.  Of course to me more like 3 pounds.    Anyway, we go on and get a few more small bass, not keepers.  I get the below trout (which is odd because I am fishing with a Gitzit, not trout bait)  Then on our way back in, we stop again at the exact spot I lost the fish, like 6 hours later.  Of course, first cast, the husband got that fish on and brought it aboard.  I had him open it's mouth to prove to me it was my fish, and behold, there is the hook mark!  Long story short, a long fish tale.

Have a great weekend all, MJ pics next time!  They can be kinda boring at this stage anyway.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2011)

YEA, great fish storys! I want the trout for dinner please. What a great looking day!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 11, 2011)

It was beautiful* Rose*.  Just the right amount of wind so it never got really hot.  I love those kind of days.  We place the boat and drift along the shore and cast (I cast, Mr Tcbud he drags his plastic worms along the bottom).

Rose, you can have all the trout I catch.  We never keep them.  We only keep the bass that we plan on eating either that night or the next.  Yum.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds lovely. I love that when it isn't too hot with a breeze. 
so relaxing.
 Why don't you keep the trout?


----------



## tcbud (Jun 11, 2011)

Rose just don't eat them.  So, don't keep them.  When my dad was alive we would bring one to him for dinner sometimes.  Haven't kept one since then.  Now, if we were fishing a high mountain creek, with those itty bitty flys and catching small very cold water trout.  We might eat a few, throw them on the stick back at camp and cook them over the fire. But prolly throw them back too.  Haven't even done that since we got the camper.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 12, 2011)

The Garden looks like it should now.  Full of green growing little girlies.

1.  *C99*, growing fastest and the biggest plant as of today. Not in flower.
2.  *Bubblegum*, also fast, and not in flower.
3.  *Pre 98 Bubba*, also not in flower 
4.  *87 Northern Lights*, in flower.
5.  *Chem Diesel* and* LVPK*, will be hardened off and put in in a few days.
6.  *Cherry AK 47*, Not in flower.
7. * Cherry AK 47*, growing like a weed!
8.  *Urkel*, all in one pot, they are so small and in flower.  I plan on LST.
9.  Full on entry to the Garden

Over all, the garden looks pretty good.  If I do say so myself.  Mr. Tcbud mix looks way cool, I cant wait to try that *NL*.  The *Diesel *was a last minute addition and I hope she finishes.  She will be in a pot that I can wheel in and out of the house if it is still finishing in too cold weather.  The back line up of the *Purple Kush* did not care for the nutes I gave them a few days ago, so I have a picky bunch there.  All the others seemed to like the nutes with no problem.

The* Ak* were put in the pots two days ago, with a lot of roots showing.  I am impressed as heck with them, as they put on at least an inch while still in small pots and are at least 4 inches larger now than when I got them.  I am gonna hold the *Diesel* and* LVPK* for a few more days to harden them off and develop some more roots before transplant.  The* Purple Kush* look like they are starting to grow nicely, then came the nutes.

I am expecting overnight temps now to be low to mid 50f's.  We have 6 to 8 weeks of vegging to go!  Come on Summer!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, that is a lot of promise for greatness TC.  What size pot is Urkel in? They look good. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 12, 2011)

I put all 5 in one 45 gallon pot.  Since they are re-vegging, I do not expect them to get huge.  I couldn't just toss them, you know?  Thanks for looking in.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jun 13, 2011)

Lookin good ! good luck this grow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2011)

:ciao:

:watchplant:


Nice fish


----------



## tcbud (Jun 14, 2011)

:ciao:  I know what you mean *4u*.  That  is bout all that will be going on here :watchplant: :watchplant:  .  There are two of us.

Oh, update, lol, we bought some of that Microheezey stuff for the roots and applied it yesterday.  I do not have the package here in front of me, but I got the stuff at the hydro store, and he says it different than me anyway.  Mr TC stuck his finger into the soil and applied the stuff four times each, about four inches out from the plants.  Hope it helps them grow bigger faster and stronger.  Package says you cant over use the stuff.  Right up Mr TC's alley.

And *4u* :48: , *Happy Fathers Day*, (in case I am out fishing).   Thanks for stopping by.

:welcome: *Old Hippy*, good to see you.


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 15, 2011)

Lookin' Good, TC!


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

These babies are looking like straight monsters already. Gotta love good ol fashioned nature, it really gets the jobs done.


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok. You talked me into it.  I'm in.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks guys and nice to see you Mojave.

We planted the *Diesel* and the *LVPK* into their respective pots last evening.  I sure hope the hardening off time was enough.  The Diesel is a lot smaller, but there were roots showing in the four inch pot edges.

Dang fine weather we are having, hit 90 yesterday.  The* C99* is amazing how fast it is growing, the *Bubblegum* is quickly catching her.  I think I was mistaken about the *NL*, it may have not gone to flower.  Or it has the quickest re-veg ever!  Pictures next time.


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice looking girls and a great strain selection!

I love the Cherry pheno of the AK, I ran that for over a year indoors but got a little tired of it's hermie traits, she'll herm in a heartbeat with extremely little abuse...lol.  Cured properly, incredible smoke!  Can't wait to see these girls progress!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up *Jbyrd,* as soon as they get big enough, I will be watching all of them like a hawk.

We got four more plants today, this is IT, really, that is ALL there will be.  NO, that is ALL!  So much for staying at twelve....  

We picked up four more clones today, some sort of Kush, Mystery Kush, an early finisher.  I couldnt use the Debit Card (something about the federal reserve, yada yada) to pay for them, so we had to hit the bank and dang if I didnt forget the name of them.  So, Ima gonna call them *_Kush* until I find out different.  A Kush is a Kush is a Kush, right?

Here Some are in all their early glory.

1.  *The 87 NL*, that I am pretty sure I was mistaken bout it flowering.
4.  N-Caged front line,* AK, Bubba, Bubblegum, NL,* high*C99*.
5. * Pre 98 Bubba*, she is putting on some nice upward growth.
2.  *Pineapple C99*, true to her sativa leaning, she is taking off!
3.  *Bubblegum,* also taking off, second to *C99*.

Things are looking good in the cage, it is gonna be fun getting in there come September. :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2011)

i wanna be at your house. They look lovely.


----------



## heal4real (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi TC, your plants are looking nice. 
I have  Indiana Bubble Gum and I put it outside a couple weeks ago in veg and about a foot tall she is spreading out and I will be doing LST on her.  I live in Indiana so I had to have this IBG that everyone is so fond of. She loves it outside and I can't wait to see her finish.  Hope you don't mind a picture of her.


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 20, 2011)

Plants are looking happy TC.  GREEN MOJO!!


----------



## Doja (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice lookin plants TC. Keep up the good work and I will definitely pull out my chair. green mojo to your plants and can't wait til flower time.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 20, 2011)

The new clones are being hardened off Cali Style.  The Sun will hit the girls in the morning, then as it progresses across the sky, the shade kicks in and during the hottest part of the day they have shade.   Triple digits possible today and Tues and Wed.

1.  *Mystery Kush*, hardening off Cali Style. New* LVPK *in foreground.
2.  A Passel of *Urkel*, reveging now, growing single leaf.
3.  *87 NL*, those nodes are so freaking close!
4.  *Pre 98 Bubba*, really taking off now.
5.  *Purple Kush* in Dew, they are growing pretty big leaf.
6.  *AK 47*, get ready set.......GO!

*Heal4real*, I dont mind at all, lets see her again in a couple weeks.  We can compare here if you like.  Mine is a bit over 12 inches and growing heavy on the bottom branches.  I have tried regular Bubblegum, never had the Indiana style, gonna be good.   Suppose it will be as different as Bazooka and trading card bubblegum?

Thanks for stoping in and spreading that Green Mojo *Powerplanter*.  More Green Mojo back at you.

For that matter, Thanks for stopping in everyone and Green Mojo for everyone!


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking great TC. Love seeing your updates!


----------



## heal4real (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks TC I will get with on those pics.  
I just got some Bazooka seeds from Cindie in Scotland who is the breeder.. and some original Indiana Bubble Gum seeds from her friend.


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey tcbud.  What is the purpose of cutting the bottom fan leaves in half?


----------



## tcbud (Jun 21, 2011)

*PowerPlanter*, that is from the cloning of the plant.  The cloner takes off part of the leaf to prevent it's losing moisture, (if I am mistaken please enlighten me readers).

*Happy Summer Solstice Everyone* and thanks for looking in.  (I sure miss that thank you button)

Very cool *Heal4real*, I had no idea Bubblegum came in the Indiana Variety and now Bazooka too!  *Heal, is your Indiana Bubblegum throwing three pronged leaves?  Mine is.*


----------



## heal4real (Jun 21, 2011)

*TC I think this is a trait this plant carries. I have to do some checking on that and my plant.  I never paid any attention to mine, now I gotta go look. LOL Let you know tonight or tomorrow after I do my outdoor gardening. I am being Nana today*:baby:


----------



## nvthis (Jun 24, 2011)

Tc, I think you've got a pot garden


----------



## tcbud (Jun 25, 2011)

I posted pictures five days ago.  I am gonna try to keep that up, posting every five days.

We are using *Alaska Fish Emulsion* and *FF Grow Big*.  Three and four days apart weekly.  Dont let the label fool you on that fish emulsion, it stinks like week old dead fish.  We also changed up this year the flowering nutes, we are going with *Age Old Bloom* and will be starting them second week of July in addition to the veg nutes until flowers set on in August then only it.  We used *Age Old Bloom* a couple years ago and were happy with it, it is organic.  I may try their entire line up next year. The fish emulsion will be given ocasionally during flower to keep them green up until the last week or so before harvest.

The Re-veg goes well in the garden, those who are doing so are doing it exceptionally well.  Stretching and doing the single leaf thang.  I am about to start the LST on the* Urkel*.  We have moved it to the center of the garden and will be trying to contain it thru LST.

1.  The new *U2 Kush* clones, (has anyone heard of this?)
2. * Cherry AK 47*, out of the transplant funk and taking off.
3.  *Grand Queen Purple* (AKA Purple Kush)
4.  A Tale of 2 *Cindy*'s
5.  N-Caged Grow, and yes NV, I think we have a Pot Garden


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 26, 2011)

looking Good Girl

slide this to hubby 4me:48:


----------



## tcbud (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks *4u*, and Mr Tc must refrain, he is waiting still on going back to work (July 5 looks like his lucky day).

I love this time of the grow, seems like overnight the girls get bigger.  I started the LST of the *Urkel*, looks good.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 30, 2011)

Day before yesterday here in the North State, we got over an inch of rain!  It poured and poured.  All day it poured.  The plants made it through the deluge in fine fettle.  Looking like they had grown inches in the mean time.

1.  White pots, *U2 Kush*.  *LVPK*, closest then* Diesel*.
2.  Northern Lights covered in dew.
3.  The *Urkels* now LST'd.  I like the look of them. All revegging with single leaves.
4.  2 *Cindy*'s.
5.  Note the very small green grasshopper.  Also note the holes on the leaves of the purple sage.  There seemed to be dozens/fifties/hundreds of baby hoppers on my sage with hundreds of holes.  I am glad they like the taste of sage (purple and plain).  I, maybe, should plant some in pots and put in the garden to keep the little buggers out of the MJ.  By the time August rolls around those little bugs will be full grown and munching away at my girls.  They dont eat near as much as they look like they are eating now though.  Thank goodness they are a lot easier to kill when they are bigger.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2011)

Man, they Have grown.  Wow. I think they liked the rain. I have never seen that little of a grass hopper. The turkeys. I bet the big ones could do some harm and if they like the taste of sage w/out turkey? they will eat anything.

Your plants look awesome. How far behind are they from previous grows?


----------



## tcbud (Jun 30, 2011)

Rose, I love your new Avi.

Big grasshoppa start life as little grasshoppa.  For some reason, the little ones seem to do much more damage, to the sage anyway.  The big ones, eat some, but heck, the plants are so big too by that time.....well....it just doesnt seem as much.  I would hate to think of a swarm of them stopping by like locust though.


----------



## Locked (Jun 30, 2011)

I love watchin them get all growns up......almost as much as them getting all Budded up with Dank.....:hubba: 

Nice young ems tc...


----------



## heal4real (Jul 1, 2011)

Looking good TC 
I hope you  get rid of  your grasshoppers.


----------



## Irish (Jul 1, 2011)

hiya tc. plants are coming along nice.


----------



## BBFan (Jul 1, 2011)

Hiya TC!  Looking good.  Any early predictions on which one will go for the BPOTY entry?

Have you run the Urkel before or is this your first run with it?


----------



## tcbud (Jul 3, 2011)

*Thanks guys for stopping in for a look*.  Seems like the girls are putting on an inch a day at this point.  Some are just getting wider and dont seem to be getting taller, but dang, time drags in veg, you know?

*Heal*, the grasshoppas are not that big of a deal, compared to the spider mites of last year.  There will be no wholesale slaughter of them as I tried with the spider mites last year.  They dont eat much, and the sage on the the other side of the yard seems to have them very occupied.  Also, it seems that no where near the number of small ones make it to adult hood around here.  Anyway they havent in the past.  They do get scarier as they get bigger, but the upside is easier to kill.  The green ones take me back to a massive memory when I was little that was not fun and well.......  I do get the courage up to kill them.

*BB*, I have hopes of a purple entry, I have enough purple plants..... the Grand Queen Purple (purple kush) is suposed to throw some pretty big buds.  I have never run Urkel before.

Have a great *4th of July weekend Americans*, and for the rest of the world, keep it between the ditches and have a great weekend!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 6, 2011)

Good Morning Campers!

Here is my latest group of pics of this years offering.

1.  White pots,* U2 Kush*, left *LVPK *foreground.
2.  *LVPK* close up, dang she has got wide leaves!
3.  *NL*, still love those scaloped leaves.
4. * Bubblegum*, *Pre 98 Bubba*, *Cherry AK 47* in the corner.
5.  LST *Urkel*, back 2 *Cherry AK 47*, right *Grand Queen Purple *(aka purple kush)

6.  *Can anyone tell me *if they consider the damage on these leaves the dreaded Thrips?  I see no bugs at this point, none, and I looked and looked.  What could cause this?  I had thrips once and I distintly remember very small black flying bugs.  I am about ready to get out the bug killer, it has not spread yet to other plants.  It is also only on lower leaves.  I am seriously BUGGED!

Thank you for any and all input.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2011)

boy have they grown!

The last picture shows thrip damage. You can see the **** usually on the underside of the leaf. They slit the leaf and lay eggs in it, that is what gives the water mark look. Since they are outside, you can hit them with a strong spray of water first. That can knock the adults off, but the eggs will hatch in five days. Get yourself a package of blue sticky traps and hang on that plant. 
That would be my first line of defense. They are drowned easily. Some plants they don't bother as much.
Good luck TC, you can do it, thrip is nothing compared to the unspeakable you had last year.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks *Rose*, I thought it was thrips.  So water it is, but I will still hit them with the bug killer I have I guess.  They are very local to the lower leaves so far, on only one side of the plant.

The *Urkel* are cool, they put on over an inch a day!  I think I am almost done holding them down as they grow, time to let them start growing up.


----------



## surfinc (Jul 6, 2011)

should be a fun season


----------



## tcbud (Jul 16, 2011)

This last week has been very odd for our region.  Clouds and the threat of thunder showers.  Even today, when the clouds should have been gone, they are still there.  Last Monday gave the feeling of a dark winter day.  I did not turn the cooler on all week and still it is silent.

I will begin feeding the girls tomorrow the Age Old Bloom.  The bottle says to start them two weeks before onset of flowers.  As we get flowers starting anywhere from the first week in August to Mid August, tomorrow sounds good to me.

Below find N-Caged Grow:

1.  The White pots the *U2 Kush*, right is the *LVPK *doing a lot of growing each day.  You can barely see the *Diesel* behind *LVPK*.
2.  The *NL* from a different angle.
3.  *Urkel* in the LST boom.  That passel of Urkel looks awesome to me.
4.  The *Grand Queen Purple*, looking like the queens they are along the back cage.
5.  The 2 *Pineapple Cindy 99's*, the smaller very near catching the larger one in size.

*Have a nice weekend folks and thanks for looking in.*


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2011)

Urkel looks awesome, lots of bud sites on that baby.  They all look so nice TC. The weather is strange up here too. 
Your grow is just....growing. that was profound for a stoner.


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 16, 2011)

it seems the urkle is lanky at first and then surprise with a nice bushy stature  good lookin stuff. maybe next year u will run more of the big pots


----------



## tcbud (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you* Rose*, yep, "growing like a weeds"....also stoner profundidy.

*Mountain Man*, I am seriously thinking that, yes.

The two plants that seem to have the most bud sites are the *AK 47* and the *Pineapple Cindy 99*.  If the* Cindy* finishes in time, she will for sure be in next years line up and the *AK* too.  The Urkel is also on the short list for next year.  The *Cindy* has a lot of Sativa in it from what I understand and see by her growth.  If she can finish, she looks to have the potential to throw a lot of bud.  The *Pre 98 Bubba* is now the smallest of the first plants put out, the *LVPK* and the *Diesel* both have surpassed her.  But the *Diesel* does not have the bud sites that the *Bubba* has.

We have sprayed for the thrips and are watching out for more of the tale tale silver of the leaf.  Mostly lower leaf was hit on the plants that got them.  One more spray and we will call it  quits on the thrip battle.

I love it when we get close to budding plants, they look so healthy and lush before the switch.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice plants tc. Very healthy looking.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Tc :ciao: 

I have read from page 1, wow do new Moms worry too much  

~EWE 2 Kush~ Very VERY body stone, too much and you pass out, just a warning spoken from knowledge.

Great garden you have in the throes of future explosions of growth.

Some years are daily sunshine, some years are grey, damp and cool, some years are a mixture.

You and I both work with Nature, she says her wrath and we work with what she allows us.

It's just the way it is, and to be truthful, we would have it no other way  

I have already had the first harvest of the year from my F2 Auto's, harvest 2 is a couple of weeks away.

We are experiencing wet cool days after 5-6 ish weeks of good weather, no end to this pattern is forcast for a couple of weeks, so will start the 3rd harvest plants in a week or 2 to get a head start, I also have 4 big girls on the go, 1 Purple Frosting, 1 Greenhouse 'The Church', 1 Bluemoonshine cross with something I cannot think of right this moment and a White Rhino.

I always grow a White Rhino, for some strange reason it is that plant that gets me to the special place.

We are all different I guess, so what floats my boat will not float anothers, and what floats theirs will sink mine.

All the chairs, milk crates, wooden boxes and stools have been taken, where can I sit?

Good to see you are growing.

eace:


----------



## Irish (Jul 20, 2011)

wow, your growth over past two weeks has really taken off.  i grew some of those purple frostings hie is doing, and had many many colas bigger than my legs.:hubba: . very large colas...

hows your weather out there? 100 here. hope it dont hurt my plants! 

you're garden is gonna be majestic this season...peace...


----------



## tcbud (Jul 20, 2011)

So good to see both of you, *HIE* and* Irish*, you too* Bombbudpuffa*.

Today our weather is back to normal, hitting a 90's out there.* Irish* I don't think the hundreds will harm your plants, just make sure they get lots to drink if the soil dries are my words of over warm wisdom.

*HIE*, I am so glad to hear here from you.  And also glad to hear the U2 Kush will stand up to a "Couch Lock" description.  I knew nothing of it when I got it beyond the word Kush in it's name.  Glad to hear your harvests are coming and going in order.  I am beginning to wonder what order my girls will finish.  As most of them are Kush strains, I am wondering if they will all come in at once.  I understand how you feel about the White Rhino, I am most fond of the NorthernLights myself.

What with all this odd rain this summer, I am gonna be pleased if we get odd weather for the fall.  A hot Indian Summer will be fine by me.  Hold the Rain and Frost back till the end of October is my wish at this point.  I truly want to see the Pineapple Cindy 99 finish.

Pictures in a day or two...

*Thanks for dropping by to gander at the girls.*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2011)

:ciao:  Girl


smoke break

:48:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 23, 2011)

*Weekly Update​*
As for my wondering who will finish first.....I can now say, after this week, who is gonna flower first.  The *Pineapple Cindy 99*, *Cherry AK 47* will be first in flower, IMO.  Most all the plants are starting "the stretch" and are alternating nicely.

The Diesel is amazing me how fast it is growing.  It was the smallest plant in the garden just a few short weeks ago.  Now it is bigger than the *U2 Kush* and the *Pre 98 Bubba*.  The* Bubba* does have more bud sites, but dang, the *Diesel* does not look ready to stop putting on mass.

I am really happy with the *Urkel*.  If I had longer time outside with warm weather, I think I would LST more plants.  I did a* Flo* a couple years ago with LST and I got some amazing long tops from those little clones.

The week went by well, we have low 90f's daily.  The Quail are not going into the garden this year, I have seen sign of them that they walk right by it.  The Grass Hoppers are getting bigger now, killed a green one almost an inch long this morning.  They don't eat much, but do make holes in the leaves when they do decide to dine.  I can live with a bit of that.

Thanks for stopping in friends and neighbors, comment or not it is nice to know someone is watching. 

1.  *U2 Kush* in white pots,* LVPK* terra cotta pot.
2.  *Northern Lights*
3.  *Diesel*
4.  *Urkel* in foreground, *Pre 98 Bubba* to back to left.
5.  2* Pineapple Cindy 99*, the smaller of the two has almost caught up.  Gonna be a major producer if they can finish.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh, so lush and green and [email protected] Tc's.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 23, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## ray jay (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful plants TC.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2011)

:ciao:


:watchplant:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 26, 2011)

Find here a closer look at the tops around the garden.

1.  *U2 Kush*
2.  *87 Northern Lights*
3.  *Bubble Gum*
4.  *AK 47*
5.  *Grand Queen Purple* (a kush)
6.  *Pineapple Cindy 99*
7.  *Urkel*, left is *Bubba* and behind is *Cherry AK 47*

Again, looking around the garden, the *AK 47 *and the *Cindy* seem to be developing the most bud sites.  They also being more bushy than the other plants who are more in line with the un-topped conical look of Christmas Trees.  The *Urkel* we know have four little plants in there....or was it three? And they are just busy busy growing faster than the rest it seems each day, it seems.  

The plants look so much lighter green in the full sun.  I will be giving them an extra dose of the *Grow Big* by FF, to see if we can darken them up some.  I did not feed the nitrogen nutes last week, as I felt the *Age Old Bloom* would make up for it.  Now I wonder if I should have gone ahead and fed them the *Grow Big* in any case.  Ah well.

Thanks for stopping in all.  Regular update coming in a few days.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 26, 2011)

nie and green


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 26, 2011)

Outside growers make me so jealous. Plants are always healthier outside and I wish I could take advantage. Great growing tc!


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 26, 2011)

WOW, thats awesome Tcbud, keep up the good work.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2011)

*Saturday July 30*

1.  The white *U2 Kush*,* LVPK* and tried to show the *Diesel* behind her, but they all kinda run together.
2.  *87 NL*.  Totally pre historic looking, such weird leaves.  A frog is living in that plant, I have seen him twice.
3.  2 *Pineapple Cindy 99*, the smaller has caught up to the bigger one.
4.  *Grand Queen Purple*, the two that were lightening up have now been nuted back to a nice dark green.  Hungry girls those.
5.  The *Urkel* Group,  to their left closest is the *Bubblegum* and the *Bubba* is right behind the *Bubblegum*, back line is *Cherry AK 47*.

The *Cherry AK 47* are reminding me of the *NortherLights* I grew a couple years ago, nice bushes that put on a heck of a lot of bud sites.  I am thinking from the look of the *Cindy*'s that I may get a pound from those two plants.

Have a great week everyone and thanks for stopping in.  

Weather this last week, 100f - 104f.  Cooling this week to high 90's.


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 31, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!  :aok: 

You folks are gonna have sore hands and backs for weeks after trimming all that stuff.  :holysheep:    Too bad we can't have a good old fashioned "Trimmin' Party" to help you out when it comes time!  But I'm afraid there would be more token' than trimmin'.  :fly: 

Wishing you perfect weather for the remainder of your season!  

~Wolfie


----------



## tcbud (Aug 5, 2011)

*Weekly Update*

It has been a good week, weather has held mid 90f's.  Staying at the high 50f's overnight.  That over night temp is the one that I personally think affects growth the most.  As soon as we get it near the high fifties, the plants just seem to take off.

Here we have:

1.  *U2 Kush*, *LVPK*, and across from them to the right, *Pineapple Cindy 99*.
2.  *Diesel*, real close to as tall as the LVPK now.
3.  *87 NorthernLights*
4. * Pre 98 Bubba*
5. *Indiana Bubblegum* left, *Urkel* center, behind *Cherry AK 47*.  We moved the *Urkle* closer to the bubblegum due to the fact that I couldn't walk around it without seriously brushing up against the *Grand Queen Purple *across the path from it.  Had to be done.  The *Urkel* is also just about as tall as the *Bubba* now too, amazing.

There is* one thing*, that I am gonna do today in this post.  I am gonna have the pleasure of saying.......
*The Cherry AK 47 is now Officially in Flower*.  I do this because 1. I see the cluster of pistels where they should be.  2.  I will start my count of days in flower on this date for this strain.  And 3.  Since I AM Queen of the Garden, I can.  

Thanks for stopping in all and let the sun shine!


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 5, 2011)

Very Very Very nice Queen, nothing makes em grow like some good old Sunshine.


----------



## heal4real (Aug 5, 2011)

Looking good from here..:smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2011)

I just wanna live in there, you would bring me coffee right?
So wonderful. 

Interesting what you said about temps. Our low last night was 68 I think. It finally got hot here. I love your grows almost as much as mine.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 5, 2011)

*Cherry AK 47*, Officially in Flower.

Update for August 5th on the previous page.

Of course Rose, I would bring you English Tea with biscuits if you liked, or little sandwiches made from cucumbers with no crust if you like.  You would want to come inside tho once it hit the 90's out there.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Yours and 4u's grows are the top inspiration for me! Keep up the great work!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 6, 2011)

Today the Cage gets a new look.  Added all along the South face is five feet of framed in area.  Mr Tcbud put this up yesterday, as the plants were getting pretty cramped in the Cage.  The U2 especially were pushing so hard against the chicken wire, they just had to have more room.  So with a walk thru the new garden:

1.  From coming into the gate, still looks crowded, *Urkel* has been scooted to the left.
2.  Taken from the same end as above, east side looking west, the *U2* look nice and can breath now in their white pots.
3.  The* Cherry AK 47* getting more room, I can now take a pic of one plant.
4.  *Pineapple Cindy*, they are now where the *U2* up on the raised bed.
5.  The full Cage, including the addition.  NV, note the closest corner plant.  The *Pre 98 Bubba *in the far left corner. 5' x 25'.

Now they can have a bit more room to develop those flowers!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow!  That's awesome, tc :hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice work Mr. tc!! 

Well, this looks to be a garden proper  Sheesh, gonna be some rightious smells comin' outta this place.. Wish I could offer and extra pair of scissors.. Y'all gonna have yer hands full 

Any of the corners got that crazy NL by any chance?


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 6, 2011)

tcbud, do you have friends that come over all the time.  Cause I wish I was your friend.  I would love to just sit and take care of all the girls.  Really nice man.  Top notch.  Peace Brother!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 7, 2011)

Below find two portraits of the Crazy 87 Northern Lights as requested.

1.  North East Face
2.  South West Face

:hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Aug 7, 2011)

That's sick tc..


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2011)

They look the same size to me, are they? No i think the south west is bigger?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 8, 2011)

Both are the same plant Rose, just from different points of view.

Yesterday, 8/7 *Pre 98 Bubba* officially in flower!  So says me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 8, 2011)

> Both are the same plant Rose, just from different points of view.




:rofl:

*RoseBud  *been smokeing a bit too much that Train wreck:giggle:

Awesome Cage grow this year *tc*..keep up the great work..and slide this :48:to Hubby if he can partake

:watchplant:..I cant wait to get home and see me girls..its been 8 days


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2011)

:giggle: :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 9, 2011)

Does 4u have a hubby or a wifie?  Not that it matters, but it says male grower.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 9, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Does 4u have a hubby or a wifie? Not that it matters, but it says male grower.


 
4u likes to pose in the buff with freshly harvested plants.... We know what 4u is, but might be more entertaining to watch this play out for a minute ...


----------



## the chef (Aug 9, 2011)

nvthis said:
			
		

> 4u likes to pose in the buff with freshly harvested plants.... We know what 4u is, but might be more entertaining to watch this play out for a minute ...


ok....ewwwwwwwwwwww! man  iwanna party with TC!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 9, 2011)

*4u*, no hubby can not partake, he isn't even in the building, day or night around here.  Comes home weekends and catches up on all the TV he missed during the week, feed him up good and back he goes.  I have been smoking some lately....sure is nice.  When you get home, your girls are gonna surprise the heck out of you, how much they done while you been gone.

*Irish*, Outdoor cant be a bad word around here.  It is just hot hot hot out there, so in the afternoon, I guess it can be a bad word (he ll).

EWWWWW is right *Chef*, I have a male at my house on weekends and takes some getting used to seeing him in that buffed state.

Powerplanter, *4u* does grow males, just for pollen tho.  Unless he's been smoking them without telling us.

Good Morning *Rose.*


----------



## nvthis (Aug 9, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Powerplanter, *4u* does grow males, just for pollen tho. Unless he's been smoking them without telling us.


 
Uh oh... 

Hope he didn't git hiself addicted to that DP WW....:doh:


----------



## the chef (Aug 10, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> EWWWWW is right *Chef*, I gone a male at my house on weekends and takes some getting used to seeing him in that buffed state.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning *Rose.*


ok eew...no wait.....oh ok ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## tcbud (Aug 11, 2011)

All Buff Males aside....as there are none in my garden.....

I am calling the Garden in Flower, ALL except the* Cindy 99*, the *Grand Queen Purple*, and the* 87 Northern Lights*.  I give them five more days to get their pistils on or they get YANKED!......not.  Silly plants need to get going and get in flower tho.  The days of October are coming on fast now.

One observation, the* Grand Queen Purple *is very like the *Grand Daddy Purple* I have grown, in shape that is.  I am wondering if they have similar genetics.  Anyone ever heard of *Grand Queen Purple*?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2011)

:ciao:   *tcbud*

I havent heard of it but Im sure you will give us all an accurate grow report..how did yahave males?  I thaught all your caged plants was Female

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 12, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> All Buff Males aside....as there are none in my garden.....


No Males here 4u, well..one, the Mr. Tcbud is home early today. :hubba: 

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2011)

I have an opportunity to get a granddaddy purple, should I ? what  is it like?  Have a great weekend TC! Enjoy those beautiful plants.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow TC, I am soooooo jealous.  Those are gonna be some tasty puffin'.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 12, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I have an opportunity to get a granddaddy purple, should I ? what  is it like?  Have a great weekend TC! Enjoy those beautiful plants.



Growing one now, long story, clipped early buds off it from pre flower and now it just showed pistils on the new, re-veg growth. About 5 or 6 days drying now, just paper bagged em. Will report after the smoke


----------



## tcbud (Aug 13, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I have an opportunity to get a granddaddy purple, should I ? what  is it like?  Have a great weekend TC! Enjoy those beautiful plants.


*Rose*, was just talking to Mr Tcbud yesterday about how these Grand Queen Purple resemble the GDP we grew two years ago.  Last year, at harvest, I said I wouldn't have a garden without the GDP again, yet here we are with no GDP.  This is what I got to tell you bout GDP, Rose, I am still smoking some from 2 years ago, it was that good!  It is a hard hitter, couch lock high, if you let it go really long.  Most of mine did not purple up tho, except one plant I left out long time in the fall, wheeling it in and out on really cold nights.  It went Neon Purple, it was amazing to look at.  I think next year, we will have a GDP, if only one.  I would get it Rose, just to try if nothing else.  It is a deep hash type tasting smoke.  Mr Tcbud doesn't get any more of mine, I am toking it occasionally.  He still cant smoke, is why Im not sharing,   .

Welcome to the N-Caged Grow new posters!  And welcome to an good friend, *Old Hippy*, glad to see you back.   Update with pics this evening or Sunday morning.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 13, 2011)

Rose, I have this pic of the GDP, the one I mentioned that purpled.  It was a BPOM winner in October 09.  This is the plant that was such a hard hitter.  I do recommend you try it.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 13, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> *Rose*, was just talking to Mr Tcbud yesterday about how these Grand Queen Purple resemble the GDP we grew two years ago. Last year, at harvest, I said I wouldn't have a garden without the GDP again, yet here we are with no GDP. This is what I got to tell you bout GDP, Rose, I am still smoking some from 2 years ago, it was that good! It is a hard hitter, couch lock high, if you let it go really long. Most of mine did not purple up tho, except one plant I left out long time in the fall, wheeling it in and out on really cold nights. It went Neon Purple, it was amazing to look at. I think next year, we will have a GDP, if only one. I would get it Rose, just to try if nothing else. It is a deep hash type tasting smoke. Mr Tcbud doesn't get any more of mine, I am toking it occasionally. He still cant smoke, is why Im not sharing,  .
> 
> Welcome to the N-Caged Grow new posters! And welcome to an good friend, *Old Hippy*, glad to see you back.  Update with pics this evening or Sunday morning.


 
You may find Urkle to be a more than adequate replacement


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2011)

I think I read urkle was a parent?

Thank you TC, I will get one now. Yours was just beautiful. I don't really have couch lock yet so I need one.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 13, 2011)

This Evening's Update:

1.  A view from the stool, right is* GQP*, back fence is* AK 47*, left *Urkle*.
2.  Owl is back, the quail are back too.  *U2 Kush* behind Owl.
3.  *Grand Queen Purple* in all her glory.
4.  *Urkle*, LST'd, bud sites everywhere.
5.  *2 Pineapple Cindy's*, sitting on a raised bed.

Tomorrow, my first entry in the BPOM for N-Caged Grow 2011.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't know what is prettier, the Queen or urkle. Just lovely TC.


----------



## ColoradoLady (Aug 14, 2011)

Very very pretty TC. It's the best time of the year isn'tit?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 14, 2011)

Two more from last night.

1.  The* Cherry AK 47*
2.  The *87 Northern Lights*, not in bloom yet.

I am calling the Urkle and Grand Queen Purple in bloom, starting their count yesterday.  The NL is the final hold out.  I need to check the Cindy, oops, I think she is holding out too.

*Rose*, the Urkle are four plants, all bunched together and LST'd.  They sure did fill up the smart pot.  They look so lush all bunched up.

*Colorado*, I agree, as the flowers come on the plants are still so green and healthy looking.  I do like them in bud too, dont get me wrong, it is just....they get so worn out looking as their leaves yellow and fall off during bloom.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 14, 2011)

Isn't that weird how they were so in a rush to flower in the crappy weather of spring, but when it counts, they hold out?


----------



## the chef (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 15, 2011)

I know *NV*, I have never had a plant or plants, that have gone past the 15th of August to start flowering.  Hope that *NL* is quick like it's reputation says it is.  We got Eight Weeks maybe nine now for flowering till harvest.  I got the *Cha Ching* in the offing for Resin Production, will start that in a couple weeks.  I sure am glad those* AK *started early.

Thanks for looking in Everyone!


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 15, 2011)

Lookin like a GREAT year for ya TC! Very healthy lookin plants girl!:hubba:


----------



## ray jay (Aug 15, 2011)

TC. Im a man of few words. WOW


----------



## the chef (Aug 16, 2011)

:bong: :bong2: :ciao: :ciao:


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 17, 2011)

Looking good tc.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 20, 2011)

Weekly Update

1.  *LVPK *those tops are looking great.
2.  *Northern Lights*, this one I expect the most stretch from now.
3.  The *2 Pineapple Cindy's*.  The back one is right at 5' right now.  The biggest plant in the garden Height Wise.
4.  *Diesel*
5.  The 4 *Grand Queen Purple*, Tallest at 4' 7".
6.  *Cherry AK 47*, massive amounts of buds on these plants.
7.  *Pre 98 Bubba*, this is the smallest plant in the Garden, tho with more buds than the U2 plants.
8.  A *Grand Queen Purple* top, they are all gonna have hefty Kola's.
9.  The First Sighting of the Trichs.  TA DA, on the *Bubba*.

If the pics are not in order, check out the tags on them.  I put them in one way, but seems they are not in the same order on the list below.

The Plant I am happiest about  this week is the *87 Northern Lights*.  She is now in flower and I am so happy.  That does it, the whole garden is now a flowering and stretching.  

Thanks for stopping in Ya All.


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 20, 2011)

looks good t.c. were did you score nl 87? and witch pic is it


----------



## tcbud (Aug 20, 2011)

Ruffy, tut tut, you didnt read the whole thread...lol (really cant say where I got it here, sorry).  The 87 NL is the fourth pic.  When I mention an NL it is the 87 NL.  I only have the one.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2011)

I am a fan of the queen by these pictures. They all look beautiful. I have never smoked NL. in fact i have never smoked anything you have grown. Now i know i need to live out there.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 20, 2011)

*Rose*, of these variety's I have only smoked what was called *Northern Lights*, which looked nothing like this one ( have grown them two years and neither looked to be the same strain).  The *Grand Queen Purples* are bigger than any *Grand Daddy Purple* I have grown, but have the same shape, I am hoping they are as good.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 21, 2011)

Your plants are looking good tcbud.  Have you smoked any of the Cherry AK, sounds like a good one to grow.  PEACE tc !!


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 21, 2011)

yup t,c i was sooooooooooo baked last night my eye barley stayed open. but i love to read, so im @ fault and skimmed threw your listing. my bad send me to the corner yet again with some buds so im not so boared this time


----------



## tcbud (Aug 21, 2011)

*Ruffy*, have some of last years NL and get out of that corner.  The Mr. TC says it was our best last year.  I liked the Hindu Skunk, myself.  Have some of that too.  Virtually just isn't quite the same tho.

*PowerPlanter*, I have not smoked the Cherry AK 47 before.  I look forward to smoking some in about ten weeks, maybe less.

Thanks for stopping in everyone.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi TC  al ur ladies look Huge!  gOOD LUCK ill b following it up for the next 8 weeks or so right?  Im growing Bubba right now Im sure u r gonn alike it is just a lil slow to grow but DANK cant wait to see ur purple queen all done  !


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow, they look very nice. What are you feeding them tc?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 22, 2011)

beautiful beasts there, tc!

Peace,

7greeneyes


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2011)

*BBP*, I am using *Age Old Bloom* for the flowering nutes, with an ounce of *Grow Big by Fox Farms* (in five gallons) for a little boost on the Nitrogen.  I will be adding the Cha Ching around the first week in next month for the Trich production.

Yep *Doc*, next eight weeks or so should be getting pretty nice out there.


----------



## heal4real (Aug 22, 2011)

Your garden is lovely TC


----------



## tcbud (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you *heal4real*, I really like this years garden too.

*Irish*, I used FF Grow Big for veg, then switched it up this year with the Age Old Bloom instead.  The guy in the store recommended it and I thot "why not?".  It takes more liquid to get them fed, that may be why he recommended it.  I am gonna have to buy another bottle/gallon before the year is out.  With the FF Beastie Bloom I didn't use that much.  I didn't add the Open Sesame this year, I am wondering if it will make that much difference.  The Age Old Bloom does mix up a beautiful organic brown in color, I do like that.  Looks like a dark tea.  I sure understand Aroma, my girls are just now starting to give off a fragrance.  When I walk thru the garden I can get a whiff now and then.  I stick my nose in a flower and not much odor.  Some are putting on trichs now and that should make the odor more intense as we get more trichs.  I was looking at an NL 5 picture a minute ago at an other site, and dang I sure hope my NL looks like that bud.  Very interesting conversation going on there about the NL #'s.  Seems many plants offered by seed banks now days have the NL genes in them.  Very interesting.  May be why so many like the NL.  I am very excited to see how this one turns out.  She has such a sturdy structure, she could hold huge buds if she had too.  I think her branching is, size wise, the biggest in the garden with the LVPK and U2 Kush smaller, but not by much.  The C99 and AK 47 look spindly by comparison.  They are gonna be covered in bud when they are done tho, where as the NL does not look like it will put out near their amounts.  That was forecast in the beginning so I wont be surprised.  I sure love growing this stuff.  Peace to you too,* Irish.*


----------



## tcbud (Aug 27, 2011)

A view from Above.

To the left, the *U2 Kush*.
Center is foreground* C 99*, center left *Diesel*, Center back *NL*, *Bubblegum*, and *Urkel*.  Kinda a jungle in there.
Back left *Pre 98 Bubba*, the *4 Cherry AK 47*, I got my first whiff of the Cherry aroma yesterday.  
To the Right, *LVPK* in front, the *Grand Queen Purples* behind.

Tomorrow the regular weekly update.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2011)

So beautiful I could weep. Not really, but they look fabulous and i think i did drool.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice looking group pic.  yum yum.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 28, 2011)

Weekly Update

1.  *Pineapple Cindy 99*
2. * 87 Northern Lights*
3.  *87 Northern Lights* bud
4.  *Indiana Bubblegum*
5.  *Cherry AK 47*, aroma of Cherry faint but there.

Some of the plants are getting to be a lot lighter green, the AK and GQP mostly.  We will be feeding them some of the Grow Big today at twice what we normally do (2 oz. to 5 gallons).  Hopefully they green up some.  It is interesting that the Kush Strains (*LVPK, U2 Kush, Bubba*) are still a very dark green.  We are using recycled soil this year and I was expecting to add more nutes as the season progressed.  I have trichs forming on some of the plants now.  The Kush by far have more trichs than the others.  That may be because they should finish earlier than the Sativa cross Hybrids.

Thanks for stopping by* Rose* and *Planter*.  I hope I dont weep *Rose*.  A couple really big Green Grasshoppers did almost gave me a heart attack yesterday   .  Otherwise things are going well here.  I HATE Grasshoppers.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2011)

:ciao:


Just :heart: the fade in your girls...Bring on the Buds:lama:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 1, 2011)

Here it is *September 1* and the Overnight Temps fall below the 50f mark I like them to stay at.  

*48F OVERNIGHT TEMP*..... not shouted, purely for journal purposes.

Today also marks the Fourth week the *AK 47* have been in flower.  I am very *very impressed* with this strain, this one may be a keeper.  The buds look fat and are beginning to pack on on Trichclones.  The bushes are getting a bit (2 oz to 5 gallons) more nitrogen than the rest of the garden now, as they are yellowing quickly.  The nitrogen seems to green them up some, but by the next feeding they will be yellowed again.

The buds that look farthest from harvest are the *Pineapple Cindy 99* and the *Indiana Bubblegum*.  With *Urkel* and the *NL *behind them.  All of the Kush look pretty much on the same time line.

The Kush (with the exception of the *GQP*) are staying very dark green.

The *Cindy* and the *GQP* both are ready for water when I get there in the evening, with a bit of a droop.

All start Cha Ching this weekend.

Daily highs in the mid 90f's and overnight lows in the low 50f's and high 40f's.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 1, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Daily highs in the mid 90f's and overnight lows in the low 50f's and high 40f's.


 
WOW, that's some swing TC.  Bring on the color!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 2, 2011)

sweet kee up the good work!!!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 7, 2011)

Took a three day trip.  Had a friend water the plants.  Amazed at what the Buds look like after three days away.  The *Indiana Bubblegum *and *NL* have put on the most in those three days.  The AK 47 just unreal as to their early looking finish.
I got home late in the after noon, bout 5pm and I park right next to the garden.   When I got out of the truck, the aroma hit me like a ton of bricks, that is a first.  The girls looked fine and dandy, boy was I glad to be home with them.  I usually dont take off this time of year.  Got to protect my girls you know?
I will be back with an pictorial update soon.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 8, 2011)

> Got to protect my girls you know?




:aok:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 9, 2011)

*Weekly Update*
* For those who need a fix  *


1.  Entering the Cage, we have the *LVPK*.  Buds thickening up nicely.
2.  The *87 NL*, once she decided to put out, her flowers are growing nicely.
3.  To the Right is the* Grand Queen Purple* and left behind her is the corner bush of the* Cherry AK 47*, quickly becoming my second favorite in the garden.
4.  The *Urkel *monster.  She/they keep reaching out when I walk by.  She/they are gonna need to be tied up this weekend somehow.
5.  The* Indiana Bubblegum*, showing the most growth in the three days I was gone.  She is now surpassing the *Cindy 99*.
6.  A close up of the *U2 Kush,* looking frosty.  These nugs are gonna be big.

The garden is becoming very aromatic lately.  When walking in there, it is flat out stinky sticky rubbin' up on those girls as I try to walk between them to water.  I feel like I need a shower when I get out of there.  Reminds me of what it will be smelling like around here at harvest and we are all a trimmin'.

The *87 NL* is prolly the worst scent in the cage, kinda a old dirty sock/laundry smell.  I like the *Cherry AK 47* aroma the best, but it is putting out more trichs by the day and the buds are already hardening up nicely.

Doing good around here, being good and all in round in good spirits.  :icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2011)

Looking very nice *tcbud*....them buds are forming nice  Iwould offer to come help Harvest But Ill be busy with my Monsters:yay:

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Roddy (Sep 9, 2011)

looking good, my friend!!


----------



## nvthis (Sep 9, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> The *87 NL* is prolly the worst scent in the cage, kinda a old dirty sock/laundry smell.


 
Well, it's early yet. Probably get worse..  lol


----------



## Mountain209man (Sep 9, 2011)

i cant believe how much those urkle grew to be monsters. they are definitely hard to contain. i planted 1 urkle in a bed and 3 in the smart pots and the difference in size and brachyness is hard to comprehend...the name sounds nerdy but the buds are scary:holysheep:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for stopping in and commenting guys.

I forgot to load this one last night.  OOps.  

This is a close up of the *Cherry AK 47*, she looks three weeks farther along than everyone else.  A nice stager on the harvest is gonna be sweet.  We will be smoking AK as we harvest the rest.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 9, 2011)

bud pic of the month -- no doubt


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 10, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> bud pic of the month -- no doubt



I can dig it!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 10, 2011)

Looking great!!! Know what you mean as far as the smell. As soon as I walk out the back door the smell hits me. Or if i leave the back windows open the whole house will smell. haha. Getting closer!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2011)

:lama:



Bring on October :yay:  


Gots me a BPOTM entry as well:aok:


:48:


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 10, 2011)

You have some of the best plants girl!

Me lookin at your girls:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :icon_smile: :hubba: :hubba::hubba:


----------



## ray jay (Sep 10, 2011)

Very nice TC! I got me eyes on ya.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice grow indeed TC. I have been off for a while but I am back. I was curious to see how your grow was doing and I am impressed for sure. Now let me get back to action. :icon_smile: 

Later.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2011)

*Taken with a Flash

Weekly Update*

1-2 *LVPK* close and full plant.
3.   *Pineapple Cindy 99,* getting bigger by the day, nice trich formation.
4-5 *Diesel* bud and full plant.
6.   *87 NL*, I think if this plant had more sunlight it would have produced many more buds along the sides.
7-8* Indiana Bubblegum *close and upper portion of the plant.
9  Urkel, oops, had to change that in edit.
10.  *Cherry Ak 47*, hoping to take this one the first week end in October.



*September* has already brought rain and wind.  We are still most days low* 90f's and overnight Mid 40f's to low 50f's*.  We had thunderstorms last week.  I thought we were gonna lose one branch on the *AK 47*, but propping it up kept it alive enough to leave.  I keep giving the AK a little Grow Big, but it does not seem to do anything for them anymore.  As I stated above, we are hoping to take the *AK 47* the first weekend in October.  They have the biggest buds out there and are hardening up daily.  All of the Kush's have hard buds, some more rock hard than others.  Of the Kush plants, the *87 Bubba* has the smallest buds, tho not by much.  I am also impressed with these *Grand Queen Purples*, nice heavy branching and a big kola at the end of every brach.

Thanks for stopping in, I hope all your plants are finishing nicely to all you outdoor growers out there.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2011)

So beautiful TC. wonderful.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 18, 2011)

That Pre 98 Bubba is looking great :aok:. Hope that rain stays away from that little paradise 

:48:


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 18, 2011)

Very nice TC.  BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 18, 2011)

I tend to stay away from these OD posts here but man I love your buds  There looking tasty


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's the OOPs for this week,  .

It is the* Pre 98 Bubba* I left off the list on the Weekly Update.  She is a little shorty, but covered in buds, especially on her fence (south) side.

Most of the Kush plants are staying dark green, excepting the Grand Queen Purples who have lightened up as their buds got farther along.  The Cherry Ak 47 are the lightest by far now.  As you can see bottom right in this picture.

*Thanks for stopping in* and saying a word or two guys n gals, makes me feel like someone is watching.  Better than the numbers by far.

Also, I just wanted to mention, I saw the first purpling of leaf this morning while looking in on the girls.  On the* Urkel*, there is gonna be some pretty color on her soon.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 19, 2011)

Looking good tcbud.  You got my mouth watering.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 19, 2011)

Hiya TC!  Those are some pretty flowers you got there.  You and Mr TC getting any fishing in lately or are you too busy tending the garden?


----------



## ray jay (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful as always TC. You always make me alittle jealous.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 20, 2011)

Great Grow as always TC, I'm gettin antsy to harvest ya know LOL
:aok: :aok: :aok: :aok:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks guys.

*Ray*, you make me jealous.  I see your greenhouse and WOWza on the size of your girls.

*BBFan*, no fishing for me, Mr Tc has been busy working, but as luck would have it, the plant broke down today, so he HAS a day fishing.  If it wasn't a 3 hour drive to where he is, I would go join him.  We have not done much fishing at all this last summer.  Retirement is as soon as this season ends and I am hoping to hit the lake a bunch next summer.  Those lake bass have got to be missing me and my worms.  

*Powerplanter*r, I under stand the drool reflex totally.  My mouth waters just watching them in the sun.

I got another OOOPS here  .  I broke a branch this morning whilst watering.  I trimmed it up, and took pictures.  It is ten days out.  Now I got to repair my loop so I can gander at these trichs.  They look pretty clear from the pics I took.  The trimming scissors are all ready to go now anyway.

*OldHippy*, I know what you mean about antsy, this branch was just dying to come in the house.   I hate driving out of the driveway these days.


----------



## heal4real (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2011)

ray jay said:
			
		

> Beautiful as always TC. You always make me alittle jealous.


 
alittle??????????


:ciao: *tc*...:watchplant:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 25, 2011)

*Weekly Update*

1.  *Cindy 99*
2.  *87NL*
3.  *Urkel* 
4.  *Cherry AK 47*
5.  Right side of garden
6.  Left side of garden
7.  *Grand Queen Purple*

Rained this morning for about an hour, I did not hear a thing.  Water all over the plants.  I am not worried.  We have a nice breeze and the sun is partially clouded over.  The leaves got a nice rinse, they were pretty dusty.

The *Cherry AK 47* will be taken down next Saturday.  Those plants are looking pretty tired.  The pistils are turning brown and by Saturday Im calling them quits.  I hope we get a pound off those four plants.  

I tried to get a panorama view of the garden with the last two pictures.  Next weeks update will be without the AK 47 along the most forward fence.

Life is good here at the ranch.  The work season is winding down and I am looking forward to having the Mr. TC home in the next month or so.  I wonder what his favorite will be this year, I have quite a mix for him to enjoy.

Thank you for visiting all you smoker's, toker's and growers.  This has been a fun season and we will be keeping the updates coming until the last plant comes down.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2011)

Those are so gorgeous I can't stand it. GQP needs to be in bpotm as I am sure you have hundreds of beautiful shots. Can't wait to see um all. Congrats TC, well done as usual.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you *Rose*.  I am not getting the shots I like yet.  I do have one to fall back on for October, if I dont get anything better.  So far, I like the NL best of all the plants.  The only draw back on her is her late start on putting on flowers.  I am impressed with the Cindy 99 too, but, she/they may not finish in time and need to come inside to finish.  Have a nice Sunday Rose.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 25, 2011)

Hope when the time comes for the NL, you will trim off all those fan leaves so we can get a look at her with her clothes off :hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice indeed. Beautifull garden.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 26, 2011)

Thats just beautiful! Great job TC!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys.

*NV*, this weekend will be the start of NAKED BUD shots.  Your gonna have to wait a couple weeks on the NL.  I hate taking down the AK 47, but it is that time of year, the frost waits for no man or plant.  I have trimmers coming up this weekend too, and dang, I cant see them just having fun and not working while they are up here.  The AK is showing a few amber but mostly cloudy and clear trichs.  I know if I leave them longer they will get better, but as I said, weather waits on no bud.  And I will take bud before it's time if I have too.  Sounds like I am trying to convince myself.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2011)

:clap: :woohoo:

awesome job, TC, u got yer skillz dialed :aok:

Peace,

7greeneyes


----------



## Irish (Sep 28, 2011)

that should fill the new drying racks right up, then some. did you have any critters come up to visit the smells this year? i heard those pileated woodpeckers never leave the area they were born in. theres three of them here that we only see in the fall around the feeders. i had a group of deer bedding down about 40-50 foot from some plants all summer. i don't try to chase them away cause of the hunting aspect. never had deer 'eat' my plants either. have had deer lay on them though before. just picked them up, shook them off, and staked them back up, and next day show resumed as if nothing happened. lol. 

theres been cougar sightings here for 15 years, but no actual footage of one. the tv news would report on this, i guess you'd call it slow news nights, and talk like the person was crazy to think there are cougars here. the story i've always heard was that the dnr released x amount of them in an area with an over population of deer, to control disease, and car/deer crashes, and they were all equipped with tracking collars and id tags. well the dnr rep has denied those stories publicly many times when asked about it. then tonight, i'm watching the news, and guess what walks across the screen with a visible tracking collar and ear tag? haha. (and i want to add, it looked really healthy). 

a farmer had put up motion sensor cams, and caught one on the prowl. prolly stalking his cattle. can't wait for the reps responce to the questions that will be asked now in light of visual evidence. i can see a farmer shooting one and say, ''what cougar?, ain't no cougars here you idiot!'' hahaha...

but the thing is, farmers have been reporting attacks the entire 15 years on thier farm animals. a few times they had killed many animals all at once, like two horses, four sheep, and three calves. the one horse had clear to see claw marks down one entire side. that slaughter looked like the work of two or more to me. 

can you imagine the uproar from the farming communities that have given reports on sightings and attacks? my county is one thats had many reports, so if the stories are true, they have either migrated, or mated. 

thought you'd find this interesting to read with morning coffee, as i'm drinking mine now.  

you're girls look great. peace...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2011)

HAppy HArvesting

Dont Forget the smoke Brakes:48:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2011)

Good Morning *Irish*, got my tea right here and yes interesting.  We do have cougars in our area.  Only time we hear about them is when they snatch a small dog from someones yard though.  I've seen live ones a few times here.  One walking by the window at a place I used to live, was amazed at the length of the tail, almost as long as the cat.  And then I've seen a few cross the road in front of me, quite a sight I must say.  As for the wildlife, not much this year by the house.  Or for that matter the last few years.  The neighbor has three dogs now and well, I think that has put the kabosh on the deer around me.  Used to see them all the time, not much at all lately.  Nice to see you drop in Irish, thanks for stopping by.

*4u*, smoke breaks anytime they want.  I got some good munchies in store for them too.  I might even rent a movie for the evening.  The cover goes up this weekend on the cage.  I hear we are gonna have rain Sunday/Monday.  Boo.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2011)

Ill Help with the munchies


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like you have quite an assortment there 4u. :rofl:


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 28, 2011)

Amazing plants TC, the fall always brings great pics and yours are  some of my favorites, great job.


----------



## the chef (Sep 28, 2011)

Niiiiice!


----------



## ray jay (Oct 1, 2011)

They are some pretty girls you have there TC. Hope they all make it till the end. You ever think about a greenhouse? Looks like I might get a couple more weeks by keeping the moisture off them this late in the season. Have a great harvest and I hope you have lots of help trimming or some good back meds. lol


----------



## nvthis (Oct 1, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> We do have cougars in our area. Only time we hear about them is when they snatch a small dog from someones yard though. I've seen live ones a few times here. One walking by the window at a place I used to live, was amazed at the length of the tail, almost as long as the cat. And then I've seen a few cross the road in front of me, quite a sight I must say.
> .


 
The only mountain lions I have seen by my house have been dead. They are known to lurk around the local school yard from time to time. Sneaky buggers..

A few years back myself and 3 friends were camped out in Tehema Co. for the quail opener. We hunted the ridges for a good portion of the morning and decided to hit one of our all time favorite tree lines on a distant ridge. When we drove up to it, a lion tore out of the bushes across the road. We were all dumbstruck. A few more yards up the road and we saw it again. 4 big dudes in a rig, all armed with shotguns, and all in similar agreement: That spot was never that great anyhow, so we just kept driving


----------



## tcbud (Oct 2, 2011)

I hate Pop Corn Buds, I HATE POP CORN, I Love Harvest, I hate harvest, I love bud, I love *BIG BUD*!

More posts with pics later Sunday evening.  I dont think I can sit here any longer.  Time for a long walk.

Here is a couple of buds that didn't come down.

Mountain lions do kinda put the kibash on a day of hunting.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2011)

That is aBig Bud Looks beautiful...don't work too hard and I am with you on the stupid popcorn.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 2, 2011)

*Weekly Update*

I didn't take that walk.  Went right back to the table and trimmed trimmed trimmed.  I have almost as much as those two flats to finish now.  The big leaves have been trimmed and I am to finish up the final manicure.  We took all four of the* AK 47 *yesterday at 9 AM, we gave up trimming at 8 PM.  We started again at 8 AM and the girls stopped trimming at 12 PM, we got about half a flat full.  As they took off, Mr. TC stepped up and started to get the good foot going on quick trimming off the big leaves and getting the stuff manageable for me before he went back to work.  I am done for the day, will start back at it in the morning.

Mr. TC also covered the garden for the expected rain over the next three days.  And if what I heard was correct, we are in for Fall weather from here on out.  Boy we have a bunch of plants to trim up....lol.  The *Grand Queen Purples* are up next according to Mr. TC.  I will be falling back to my old methods and taking only a few branches at a time, finish them, then move on to more.  None of this WHOLE PLANTS at a TIME any more.

1.  Was the corner *Cherry AK 47*, 70% cloudy, some Amber.
2.  Same plant as above.
3.  What we got off of the first day of trim.
4. * Urkel* is looking nice.
5.  *Urkel* bud.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2011)

Just beautiful...


----------



## tcbud (Oct 2, 2011)

More Weekly Buddage

1.  *Cherry AK 47*, What we took down this weekend, redundant isn't it? 
2.  A taste of lightly trimmed *Pineapple Cindy 99*, a broken branch.
3.  *Northern Lights*, 87.
4.  *Indiana Bubblegum*, starting to color.  I think it is gonna take on a purple on the calix's.  We had to break off a bud, thought there was rot, and the plant mater in the bud was a reddish color.
5.  The *Grand Queen Purple* in all her glory.  She is next.

:icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: 

oh, and I HATE POP CORN.
Got a lot drying now.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow --I see 4 bpom --absolutely beautiful.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 3, 2011)

the last two look like bpotm to me :aok: ... :woohoo: :joint:

Peace n Purps,

7greeneyes


----------



## tcbud (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you guys and Rose.

Below find one of my past wins.  Looks an awful lot like the *Grand Queen Purple *up in the last post.  Farther along in the season by about three weeks.  I want to put up something new this month, something different.  I did consider the Indiana Bubblegum shot up there but decided against it.  I took at least a hundred pics yesterday, as the official start of Harvest here.  I am gonna try and find one  in that group that will be my entry this month.

Rain today, and forecast for the next three days.  The girls are covered and I am still trimming *Cherry AK 47*.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm votin' for the purped Indiana bubblegum :hubba:

keep up the awesome pics, lookin schweet :aok:

eace: ,

7greeneyes


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 3, 2011)

Yep -- one of my fav all time bud pics -- beautiful -- hard to beat -- excellent composition as well. sweet pic.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 3, 2011)

I love the way your plants seem to give it up willingly in their last days. They don't look like they have been tortured to death. Outstanding!


----------



## BBFan (Oct 3, 2011)

Looking very nice indeed TC.  Don't push yourself too hard!


----------



## nvthis (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow!!! On the Bubblegum


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2011)

Another Fantastic Job  *tcbud*....


Happy Smokeing

:48:


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 4, 2011)

looking stout tc! i like the ak colors and the n.l size good job


----------



## tcbud (Oct 5, 2011)

1.  More of the *Bubblegum* for you.
2.  *Diesel*, haven't shown much of her lately, she yellows nicely.
3.  Labeled the *GQP*, but not, it is the *U2 Kush*.
4.  *87 NL*, this is the one I cant wait to try.  Would you all believe I don't just a nug and try?  I don't.  I wait till the plant is at least a few days on the dry rack.
5.  *Pretty Pink Pistil Plant*.

Tried some of the AK.  I like the high, an up high.  But is seems to be confusing my fingers as I type.  They keep getting lost on the keyboard.

Thanks for stopping in and taking a look.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2011)

Everyone of those buds are gorgeous! The bubblegum is cute huh? Congratulations TC, job well done my dear.


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 5, 2011)

dam tc i think all of those are smokin , great, perfect, smelly, sweet with nice colors! im smokin a hash i made from a sativa plant and it makes my fingers do the same thing, always missing the key i want. lol


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 6, 2011)

Awesome buds TC


----------



## Roddy (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2011)

:stoned:


----------



## ray jay (Oct 6, 2011)

Like I said before your grow is Beautiful. Lets see some of the BPOTM pics you've been taking. lol Fantastic job TC.  Ray


----------



## tcbud (Oct 7, 2011)

*Ray*, don't you think all the bud pics I take worthy of BPOM...... lol.  I do need to decide on an entry and go with it soon.

I am taking down the *U2 Kush* now.  We have almost all cloudy on them with maybe 5% amber.

We had our first frost warning last night.  Thank goodness the weather man is full of it.  My lowest here last night was 41f.  No where near the dreaded frost point.  The sun has come out and it is still before noon.  The girls should be dryer now than when I went out this morning to do mayhem in the* U2 Kush.*


----------



## Irish (Oct 7, 2011)

very lovely plants tc. did you're clone guy cross that indiana bubblegum to that strawberry cough from last season or something? looks suspect i think. just an observation. both are beautiful.


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 8, 2011)

Dang nice BUDS there TC! all worthy of BOTM:icon_smile:


----------



## nvthis (Oct 8, 2011)

Warm temps on board tc, Looks like the next two weeks are gonna kill it in Indian Summer


----------



## tcbud (Oct 8, 2011)

Good Afternoon

*Irish*, I'm afraid not on the guess about a cross.  The I*Indiana Bubblegum* came stock, not a cross.  Nice to see you here, thanks for stopping in and commenting.  On a side note, the Strawberry Cough last year was one of the best I put out according to consumer reports.

*Hippy,* you flatterer.  I may have taken my entry today.  Gonna have to run a few pics by the old man, we'l get one up possibly tomorrow.

*NV* these last days will be special, hoping to find more amber than what I am seeing now.  Monday says a chance shower, that usually means no rain here in the mountains.  Or if there is rain, it is a mile or two away.  You know exactly what I mean your a mountain man yourself.

Both of the pics are *U2 Kush.*

Have found about an inch worth of some bud rot in the *U2* or what ever you call it when it rots (this is a black dead looking area, outside fan leaf wilted and dead too).  I think I spied some on a bud of the *Urkel* when I was out there earlier today.  Gonna take a pic of it and then chop it to see if the dreaded rot is in that bud.

I am gonna get these *U2* on the screen first then move on to the* Grand Queens* next week.   The fog is moving out about noon now, the afternoons hitting high 60's, overnight lows in the low 40's.

If I am really lucky, I think I may have 2 pounds from the Cherry AK 47, possibly just a tad under.

Back to the trim box for me now.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't wait TC, I have JACK47 about two weeks in blooming. That CherryAK sounds sick! :aok:

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## Irish (Oct 10, 2011)

wheres the beef? i bet you're trimming right now, and inspecting buds for dankicity? was just drooling over some of rays beautiful mess, and he has this one gorilla grape x ak47 that is the bomb looking collaboration of dirty dozen minds.  ...

i have a full on organic grow going inside that i'm hoping can get in on the competition for the new year. we have it set for a xmas harvest. i'm working on some purple wreck/blue moonshine hybrids. my outdoor harvest was under par for the competition because of so much rain all summer, and barely any sunshine. very disappointing outdoor season here, but i am thankful i didnt get robbed this season. imagine that, a crook with taste. 

hope to see some more shots soon...peace...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 10, 2011)

That kush is beautiful. I don't remember the name of the first bud picture I saw of yours but it had a black background and I was just shocked. That was three years ago and I still feel the same when i see some of your shots.

How are you liking the screens?


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks awesome TC! Been trimming my meager harvest compared to what you've got there and my hands are killing me! Hope you've got helpers


----------



## tcbud (Oct 10, 2011)

Today I felt *OVERWHELMED* guys.

I mean dang, all day trimming then on top of it, I almost lost the addition to the Cage when it rained so hard (and I kinda spaced it out) that the tarp got so full....that it moved the addition like it was gonna collaps which it didnt  ...then I got out the sissors and poked three holes in the water collected area....and ten minutes later, we had relief.  I got muddy.  Then, I turn around and see all this bud, all this bud that needs trimmed  ...all this bud that needs trimmed and I almost lost Mr. Tc favorite plant to water colapsing the tarp  ....all this bud, some now wet because I didnt get out there in a timely fashion to scoot the water off.......OKAY, now I got these Grand Queens that are in line to be taken down.  The plan is/was take just the biggest tops, what I can do in about two hours...then come back for more....I got my tops, I still felt overwhelmed, but it was backing off some...what with the water situation taken care of and only a light drizzel coming down then.  This time of year.....is like breathing after holding your breath for the summer, trying every thing  you can to get the girls to this point.  Then WHAM there they are ready and ........ How is little old me gonna get all this done????  I got Mr Tc coming home for a few hours on Sunday, I should have all the Queens done by then....right?

Below find for your enjoyment...  

Four Queens, or The Four Terminal Buds from *the Grand Queen Purples*.
(FYI they give off a deep aroma, very simular to Grand Daddy Purple, hashish musky odor.  I am loving it.)

Thanks for letting me vent guys, and Rose.    I feel much better.  Where are my sissors, where is that bud?  Break time is about over.  Oh, and thanks for dropping in and.....

*Rose*, that black background is my fridge.  Makes a good back drop to sparkling buds.  And I love the screens.  oh, one more thing, I got like .43 ounce under two pounds on the Cherry AK 47.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 11, 2011)

What a beautiful bunch of colas.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 11, 2011)

Such big nice buds. . . . .


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 11, 2011)

i call that 2 pounds TC, shoot, wish i could come and help you. I guess I could, that would be weird. ha. That must have been some rain and the thought of all summers work for it to be ruined in a minute...OH dear, i think you need to smoke some of what your cutting and breathe. Let us know how you are today.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 11, 2011)

Much better today, and dang I cant add.  I got a totally different number when I added up the bags here on the computer.  Now I am at 35.46 ounces.  That makes two pounds by a mile.

Much better today folks (thank you so much for the offer of help* Rose*).  Ready to battle some Grand Queen Purples.  These are gonna be our biggest yielders.  The sun came out, now the fog has moved in.

Time to get back to the trim.  I think I made a record yesterday.  I filled one and a half screens, or in other words, filled a regular grocery bag up about eight inches, maybe nine.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 11, 2011)

Sounds like you had quite a day.... Mother Nature trying to take back what she gave... Well, all is back on track now, and it is real hard for me to feel sorry for you -- I'm picturing you clipping away at a mountain of beautiful bud -- yep, hard to feel sorry....


Excellent harvest -- you da man!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 11, 2011)

She da Woman!


----------



## heal4real (Oct 11, 2011)

Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 11, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had quite a day.... Mother Nature trying to take back what she gave... Well, all is back on track now, and it is real hard for me to feel sorry for you -- I'm picturing you clipping away at a mountain of beautiful bud -- yep, hard to feel sorry....
> 
> 
> Excellent harvest -- you da man!



Yeah, like Rose said, I the woman.    Thank you HemperFi.  Oh, and Mother nature cant have it back.  She dont want it anyway, her and I have been friends for ....well.... for forever and she dont smoke.

I always thought it was my right to melt down every now and then.  I used my melt down card, I promise I wont do it again, and write about it anyway. 

All is well today.  Got another screen full today, and went to town this morning.  Getting it done here at the ranch.  Gets lonely on the mountain this time of year......lol..... as the sun sinks into the west.


----------



## Irish (Oct 12, 2011)

awesome. 

what? no smoke buddy? yeah, me either. the missus rarely ever joins me. once in a blue moon she will take one or two tokes. usually out of the blue too. 

i sure do feel for you, having to do all that work alone. where are the girls this year? get them on the phone, and send out an sos. lol. sometimes a lil white lie will make them come a running.  lol. then when they get there tell them ''false alarm. but since you're here''...lol...hey, moms and dads can play that card sometimes, right? right? i know, i'm terrible, but believe me, it works! it's in the moms and pops grower book of rules for trimming. lol.   ...all hands on deck...peace...


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2011)

Hell i'll join ya brother! TC my bud ....those are tasty looking!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2011)

I :heart: *tcbuds *

SHE DA WOMAN...:lama:


----------



## BBFan (Oct 12, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I always thought it was my right to melt down every now and then. I used my melt down card, I promise I wont do it again, and write about it anyway.


 
You have an unlimited supply of those cards in my book!  Complain all you want, trimming is a pain in all sorts of ways in all sorts of areas. 

Nice harvest TC!


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry TC -- Did I call you Da Man? You da LADY! and you may rant all you please. You are well within your rights asa lady and a lone on a mountain. Go out and scream some -- a gestalt thing. Have fun clipping, and have a great day on your mnt. I'm jealous.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 12, 2011)

*Irish*, taking a break, did talk to the daughter last night, laid the heavy guilt trip on her too.  She is off to Yosemite this weekend with her girlfriend.  Cant get out of it, already paid for the space.  I was a bit irritated when she told me about it.  She will be here over the weekend of the 22nd though.  That should be the last of the bud then.  As for smoking, the Mr Tc doesn't partake until after the work season is over.  Then watch out, he spends his days in a cloud.  I got quite a mix for him this year.  He is in love with the Pink Plant and the Bubblegum.  I think they are coming down this weekend when he comes home for Saturday night.

*Thanks guys for the good thoughts and offers of help*.  I got this.  Dang, it isn't like I have anywhere to go anyway.  I get my box of buds and sit in the easy chair (husband's idea and a great one) put my feet up, put on a movie I have already seen and wham bam an hour later I got a buncha trimmed bud and am ready for more.  Lunch break right now, an coming out of the oven.....take care folks, more pics soon.

Is cool *HemperFi*, it is mighty fine to be getting this harvest in.  Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 13, 2011)

*Weekly Update.*
I think.

1.  *LVPK*, this plant had some bud rot on the upper kola.  Three tops were affected in all.  I am going to try to get to this plant the rest of today and tomorrow.
2.  *Indiana Bubblegum*, getting better and better looking.  This one comes down this weekend, I hope.
3.  *Pre 98 Bubba*, looking almost black now on it's leaves.  The cold is really going to town on this little plant.
4.  *87 Northern Lights*.  These are rock hard buds, almost the size of a coke can, not quite.
5.  *Pink Pistil Plant*, hardening up nicely, coming down this weekend if all goes according to plan.  Got lots of plans, trying to say on track.
6.  Bud left on the *Queens*, I will get back on finishing them when I get a handle on this *LVPK.*  I have found the bud rot only is affecting the largest hardest buds.

I finished all the big bud from the *Grand Queen Purple* this morning.  I am about to start on the LVPK.  I should have her done by late tomorrow.  I am gonna try to hang her stalks that are smaller than the main kola's.

The next few days should be beautiful here at the ranch.  Foggy mornings and upper 70's in the afternoon.

Thanks for joining me in this garden adventure all.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2011)

That Indiana Bubblegum  is Deff  a BPOTM:aok:

WOW


----------



## Roddy (Oct 13, 2011)

Gotta love the colors on those, all beauties!! Great growing, my friend!


----------



## Irish (Oct 13, 2011)

my indiana bubblegum is slightly different looking. it is more a lavender/blue tinge than lavender/purple. all those are the bomb looking tc. i'm getting tongue tied and had to back up and spell correctly. lol. 

is there alot of buds on the 87 nl? sounds like a smile and a coke. lol.  

all look superb tc.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks *4u,* I went with a shot of the *Bubba* for this month.  Gonna wait on the *Bubblegum* for next month I guess.  I keep thinking she just gets better looking every time I take her picture.

Roddy, thanks for stopping in, and aw shucks, like I said at the beginning a little soil and sun.....

*Irish*, the *87 NL* is sitting right in the center of the cage.  She did not get a chance to show on all sides, but the sides she had open to the sun she did excellent.  I think that pic is of a side bud, south side.  Here east and west were crowded by other plants.  I am pretty sure she is a keeper though.  If she smokes half as good as I think she will, KEEPER!

Gonna finish the *LVPK* today.  She had about an ounce of bud rot by now, measuring that ounce by estimated dry weight.

Foggy now, expecting sun by noon.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 17, 2011)

Weekly Update

1.  The top of the *87 Northern Lights*
2.  The bottom (south face that got sun) of the *87 NL*.
3.  *The Pink Pistil Plant*.
4.  *Pink Pistil Plant* Bud.
5. * Pink Pistil Plant *ready to hang.
6.  Background, *Pineapple Cindy 99* (large kola's), one *87 NL* bud to the right, foreground colorful plant is the *Diesel*.
7.  *Pineapple Cindy 99* bud.
8.  A small start of the *Indiana Bubblegum*.
9.  Full plant of the *Indiana Bubblegum*.

We took most of the* Pink Pistil Plant *on Sunday, it got hung.  We also worked on getting the rest of the larger small buds on the *Grand Queen Purple* finished up.  Those plants are finished in my book.  We are gonna leave it and take the popcorn by hand after the main harvest is finished.  With this weather, I am sure of one more week at least for the Diesel, Bubba, Cindy, and the 87 NL.  

I am taking the Indiana Bubblegum first this week.  Then moving on to finish the Urkel manicure and bag it up.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 18, 2011)

A little bud rot is showing on the *Diesel* so it had to come down today.  I am seeing some rot on the *Pre 98 Bubba* too and it will come down tomorrow.  I chopped a whole top four inches off of a branch to day, it was pretty nasty.

This weekend all the plants should be down except the *Cindy*.

1.  Here is a bud of the *Diesel*.  I really like the way this and the *LVPK* trimmed up.  Easiest by far of all the plants.
2.  The Bubblegum from yesterday.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 18, 2011)

:aok: that's just awesome bud and coloration. TC, u my outdoor idol :yay:


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice Bud!!!!   I am going to grow northern lights next year in the southeast USA outdoors . Hope it will take the heat.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice job TC!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 20, 2011)

Taking kinda a break today.  After tossing out six big kola's from the *Pre 98 Bubba*, I thought I would just clean a couple plants that have small buds on them.  I left smaller sized bud on the *Bubba* yesterday and after a close inspection and processing the big buds, there are no more spots of rot as of now.

I have been keeping myself busy getting the last of the *Diesel* and *LVPK* off the stalks.  Not too much popcorn on those.  I am impressed with both of those plants (I think I pulled half a pound of of each).  I do not really care for the aroma on either, but hey, it changes as it drys...right?  I am gonna try the *LVPK *tonight as I had some come off the screen today.

Right now, of the three types of plants I had four of....this is the line up.
Most yield off the* AK 47*, then comes the *U2 Kush*, ending with the *Grand Queen Purple* (I am pretty sure all of it is off the screens, I am hoping I made a mistake and have more down there).  Seems I have to have more downstairs.  I am gonna check next time I am down there.  There is still quite a bit of small bud left on them, we are gonna get it drying this weekend.

Still standing are the* Pineapple Cindy 99's*, the *87 NorthernLights* and the *Pink Pistil Plant* still has at least half of it's bud left on her.  The *Bubba* also has about half it's bud left too.  Oh, and the *U2 *needs to be finished off too.  Best get going.


----------



## Irish (Oct 21, 2011)

yee-haw. an end game is in sight!:hubba: 

i want to say that pink pistil girl looks like ecsd.  

is the 87nl gonna finish? 

you was right. girls be around bout time to sweep up. lol. put em to work. play it up real good so they know you need them bad next year. lol. ohh my aching joints. my back. get moms glasses honey. cup o tea to please. lol. 

very very nice year for you tc...great job...peace...


----------



## Roddy (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry about the rot, glad the rest are good to go!! Sounds like you're still gonna be quite busy, good deal!


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 21, 2011)

Just droppin by to say hello and see the girls, and WOW they are lookin GOOD!

Happy Halloween and Happy Harvest Girl!:farm: 

Here's Your sign!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes *Irish*, busy busy busy.

I didn't even mention above all of the trim we have on stuff we are drying on lines.

But if we can get the clean up done on the *GQP* plants, I am gonna be really happy this weekend.  These plants have popcorn x 10.  But as the Daughter gets the pop corn, I guess we best get it off the plant while she can contribute her efforts.

The *87 Northern Lights* are all cloudy now.  It hit eight weeks on the 11th.  With our weather staying in the 70's she is gonna go as long as she stays rot free.  I already took the top of one bud on her due to rot.  No sign of more as of yesterday.  *Pineapple Cindy 99* is showing mostly cloudy, but the same with her, no rot, gonna leave her.  She does not have near the rock hard buds that the others had.  And I always thought rock hard was good.  They are firming up daily though.  Those plants freaking amaze me, started out the smallest (one did) and damaged by the sun, and here they are the biggest most covered with big kola's plants in the garden for the whole season.  We will see if the weight holds up.  I am expecting two pounds by the look of those plants.

I have to put in here, there is a screen of *Grand Queen Purple* downstairs, I made a mistake in that last post.  She will come in first or second for yield on four plants.  We add the bud that is still on the plants, not including pop corn and I am sure they are gonna be first.

*Roddy*, rot is just part of the outdoor thing when you have foggy weather.  If it wasn't fog, it would be rain, if it wasn't rain it would be frost or freeze.  Outdoor growing is hope for Amber and settle for Cloudy.  I'm good with cloudy and feel like we get a bonus if we get some amber.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 21, 2011)

Im with you completely TCBud. I always say ill go til amber, but i always chop when rot becomes a daily problem, PM takes over and or freeze/frost for consecutive days. Im showing all cloudy now, heres to making it another week or two!


YAY! Harvest time WOHOO


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 21, 2011)

Nvr read such more inciteful OD thread experience with acutal knlowldege. Thank you TCbud :headbang:

7greeneyes

p.s. thats intersting about the hoping for amber but mostly cloudy trich comment. :aok:


----------



## akhockey (Oct 21, 2011)

I wish I had small-a-vision. That Bubble Gum looks delicious. I bet it smells the same.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 24, 2011)

I miss spoke in the last post.  I do have rot on the *Pineapple Cindy 99*.  Not much compared to the amount of bud on the plants though.  I am starting on her or have started today on her.  We have low 30's forecast mid week this week, so I will have all of the larger kola's down by tomorrow evening.  Two long days for this push.  I do not have to worry when I leave the house anymore, I love it.

This weekend we took down the *87 NL* and *Pre 98 Bubba*.  Also we got all of the last buds off of* the Grand Queen Purple* and a lot of the popcorn.  We also finished off getting the smaller bud off of the* U2 Kush* (leaving one to take as far into amber as possible).  I can leave the house without worry now!  We also have Urkel and Pink Pistil Plant to finish yet too.  I am just not worried about them.  We tried the Urkel over the weekend, guests loved it and so did I.  It was VERY Chatty, yaka yaka yaka.

1.  *Pineapple Cindy 99* I need to get off this computer and get back at it, lunch break is way over.
2. * Pre 98 Bubba*
3.  The *87 NorthernLights*
4.  The *87 NorthernLights*, some of the biggest nugs I have ever cut off of a bud ever.  Such a cool chemical odor too.

Thank you all for stopping in this Journal All.  It is my pleasure to have each and every one of you, commenting or not.  It is winding down now, and I will have a few more photos to show you all, but as for growing, it is pretty much finished.

*Irish*, I love your BPOM entry!


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 25, 2011)

very nice . congrats. 

:48:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 25, 2011)

You have had such a nice harvest tc :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2011)

Well done TC!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2011)

I actually dreamed of trimming last night.  EEEEK!

Thanks for the congrats guys and gal.  I ain't finished yet though.  Just seeing the light at the end of the tunnel.  Got to get back at it, I dont get an hour today, get a half hour lunch today.

Old Hippy, thanks for the sign.  Is that a sign I'm almost done?  Lol.

This is off, due to trimming.  Tomorrow I have a doctor's appointment and am actually looking forward to it.......a half day off from trimming....yiippppeee!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 25, 2011)

Poor poor TC, must be so hard surrounded by all that grade A herbage :rofl:

enjoy, u deserve it!

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Great job TC! :aok:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 27, 2011)

Doctor canceled.  Trimmed all day yesterday.  One *Cindy* down, and all popcorn taken down and screened (thanks to Mr Tc, I would have left it at this point).

I ended up with two plants that were winners weight wise (of the single plants, weight wise).  The *Bubblegum* put out 12 ounces and the *LVPK* put out 12.5 ounces.  Very impressed with both.  So far though the *Grand Queen Purple *is the leader in processed bud, I will have her all bagged up in a day or two.

I have made one boo boo, I cant find the *Bubba Kush* buds that I took first.  I am gonna have to go on a sniffing investigation.  The *Bubba *looks like the *Diesel*, and came off the screen about the same time.  The Bubba looked like it was gonna put out at least four ounces, I am curious if it did.  We did partake int he Bubba and I am impressed.

I am still holding one plant of the *U2 Kush*, bringing it inside overnight as we have had our second night of below freezing temps here.  The Last *Cindy *is inside too.  She is gonna be finished in the next two days.  I will take the* U2 *as soon as *Cindy* is done.

Four weeks of trimming, one day off, one half day off....Priceless.  Four weeks as of tomorrow...lol.  Of course it is worth every moment.  Bringing in Grass Hoppers, and all.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 27, 2011)

oh man i would def go crazy trimming for 4 wks! buds look awesome & well worth it in the end. GL on sniffin out the bubba


----------



## tcbud (Oct 27, 2011)

Doc, we found the *Bubba*, and......Mr Tc agreed!  The *Bubba* did not put out much, but dang, I lost like six tops to rot on her.  Serves me right for seeing it and not picking it right then.  Amazing how fast that stuff can spread (I have learned my lesson).  I have a tid bit of* Bubba* to smoke tonight on my plate, we will see if it is as good as it was the first time.

Overall trimmed bud, in A1 condition, so far is about eight pounds.  I have at least another pound on the screen now, with more *Cindy* to go.  I am not counting the Pink Pistil Plant or the Urkel that got hung and is not completed yet.  And of course there is the popcorn to count too.

When I started *Pineapple Cindy 99*

1.  Ready
2.  Set
3.  are you ready?
4.  Go!  (ten hours later)  

This plant definately lives up to it's name.  I have never had or trimmed a bud that was so spot on to it's name.  Pineapple in a can, Pineapple shampoo, Pineapple upside down cake, Pineapple juice, you name it Pineapple this is Pineapple spot on.  I am hoping it holds some of the Pineapple flavor when it dries.

I'm just gold bricking now, I guess I should get back at it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2011)

Yummy


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow TC it looks like you have enough bud to last the winter for sure!


----------



## Irish (Oct 29, 2011)

i really agree with greeneyes. you run a tight ship, so to say, with your grow journals (captain bud) :cool2: 

well written, straight information, high lighted strains, killer drool pics, multi strains, a real goldmine of grow journals every summer imo...last four anyway! 

so you liked my bpotm eh? lol. that was several strains we gifted this year to help some locals that help others, and unfortunately thier outdoor crop was stolen first of oct, just nights before harvest. they helped irish when we were in the same boat, least i could do... 

there are some killer awesome buds in there this month. you know, when you showed a bud shot one time of a purp, gdp i think, and you had a black latex glove on, on a dark background? the mrs and i really liked that shot alot. it was artistic, and who knows, planned or not, its one of our favorites.  

ramblin high again, but its all good...peace my friend...


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 29, 2011)

Man oh man thats a nice fat bud I tell ya,:icon_smile: 
got 1 more plant to trim and im done, but shes 14 ft tall:hairpull:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 29, 2011)

*Old Hippy*, I just finished my last plant.  It was really a third of full size and started short.  The *U2 Kush* that I wanted to keep till last for the hope of the most Amber.  At this point I am very happy to be done and do not envy you at all a 13 foot monster plant to trim.

1.  Before the* U2 Kush*
2.  After the *U2 Kush*
3.  Irish' favorite.  This smoke was Mr. TC's fave last year too.

   

Happy Dance here. 

Thanks *Irish*, sorry to hear about the friends plight.  I hate leaving my home all of September and all of October till the last plant is in.  I can leave now and not stress about how long I am gone and I love it.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice looking buds TC.  I'd say you got a BPOTM in there some place.  That N.L. has got me all hot and bothered.  PEACE!


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice harvest, tcbud!  Its a tough life but somebodys got to do it!


----------



## BBFan (Nov 7, 2011)

Hiya TC!  Nice harvest indeed.  Hope it's enough to last till next year  

You say the smell of the Pineapple Cindy 99 is very pineapple.  Is the taste also?  Is that clone only or is it available in seed?  Thanks- say hi to Mr. TC.  He and I need to go chase some smallies some day!


----------



## tcbud (Nov 7, 2011)

*BBFan*, I am the one that prefers the small mouth, he likes those big mouth variety best.  Our lake has few of either, and this year we just didn't fish much.

As you can see I gardened.  The Pineapple does retain some pineapple aroma when you take a dry hit off a joint.  It has a pleasant fruity taste when smoked.  Maybe not so much pineapple but very nice.  I am a believer in the Pineapple Cindy 99.  A slow starter, took forever for the buds to get where they looked like they were gonna even grow, but dang, once they did, they got nice and big and did firm up in the last few weeks......I kept wondering if they would.  I got this Cindy from a friend as a clone, I dont know if it available in seed.

I am hoping we get to fish on Shasta Lake some this winter, nothing like getting bundled up and catching a few.  NOT on the River here though, just too cold for me to fish the river.  When the snot freezes on your moustash and the water freezes the line to the eyes of your pole, no, not for me.  Not that I have a moustash, but I seen Mr TC with frozen as above.  Many Steel Head live because I wont go out in the cold.....lol.

I am doing a overall smoke/performance report on the strains I grew this year, will be posting it soon.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 7, 2011)

Looking forward to your report TC.
Stay warm on the lake.Sounds fun.


----------



## BBFan (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks TC.  We have plenty of places locally for large mouth, but not as much for smallies- at least of any significant size.  Biggest I've caught around here was a bit over 4 lbs.  But it put up a bigger fight than a 7 lb large.

I'll be interested in the full smoke report.  I'm looking for new flavors to add and pineapple and lemon are my 2 top choices right now.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 8, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I am doing a overall smoke/performance report on the strains I grew this year, will be posting it soon.


 
Sooo excellent! 

My 7 year old, the pickiest kid on the planet, recently decided the bass and bluegill she catches is her favorite meat! She's basically been a vegetarian since eating solid food, so it wasn't a huge stretch lol...

tc, I LOVE your river for steelhead.. One of my all time faves.. They don't get huge there, but the scenery is hard to beat... And the last few times I was there we brought nothing home.. All caught were wild and released  Had some friends a ways down stream from you in Big Bar and it ran through their front yard (more or less..)... Spent some of my best ever winters there... If you've ever been forced to fish on the lower Feather, then you know what a charmer yours really is 

One day Ima meet you two @ Shasta for a fish off.... Fish on!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 8, 2011)

Great looking buds. It most be so rewarding to have boxes like that full of bud. :aok:


:48:


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 8, 2011)

i cant believe i never posted for this one yet. great buds,


----------



## tcbud (Nov 8, 2011)

Working on that rating sheet now.  Thanks for stopping in all.

*NV*, I agree about the beauty of our river.  We have more small mouth than large in the lake we fish.  I think my biggest was 5 on our lake, though as you say fight like a seven pound Large Mouth.  Shasta is a treat to pull in a smallie.  We always let them go there as the Spots are taking over that lake.

Will have performance report today or tomorrow (my back is not letting me sit here long).  I have become a light weight smoking, I only smoke night time now.  I have a quest for the "two hit wonder".  So, smoke report is gonna have wait till Mr Tc comes home for the winter, should be the end of the week or sooner!  I am gonna do a few long ones on the favorites of this year.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 8, 2011)

*STRAIN*,				*WEEKS* (days),		*WEIGHT* (per plant)


*Grand Queen Purple*		9 (63)			8.10
Aug 13 flower. Large plants (5&#8217, big buds, medium branches, heavy popcorn.  Heavy hashish aroma, much like GDP.  5 days to take 4 plants, popcorn heavy, easy trim.  Bud rot heavy.

*Cherry AK 47*			8.14 (57)	9.59
Aug 5 flower.  Small bush plants, spindly branches, large buds, heavy popcorn.  3 people one day trim all 4 plants, medium trim.  Sweet odor wet. Rot light.

*U2 Kush*				9 (63)			8.6
Aug 10 flower.  Small plant (last to put in), strong branches, rock hard buds, light popcorn.  Easy trim.  Aroma like hash, sticky.  Light rot.

*Chem D*				11 (77)			5.57
Aug 10 flower.  Small bush, strong stalks, exactly like LVPK, rock hard buds, light popcorn. 3/4 day to trim.  Easiest to trim.  Bud rot medium.  Not much odor.


*Indiana Bubblegum*		?			12.0
No start date.  Seemed to take forever for the buds to start to grow once in flower. Large purple buds, spindly branches, very green leaf, medium on ease of trim, lots of popcorn.  Bud rot light.

*LVPK*					10.85 (76)		12.6
Aug 10 flower.  Small bush, strong branches, rock hard buds, light popcorn.  1.5 day to trim.  Easiest to trim, 10.  Bud rot medium.  Not much odor.

*87 NorthernLights	*		9.8 (69)		6
Aug 16 flower.  Large plant, heavy stalks, rock hard buds, light popcorn.  1 day to trim, easy 9.  Aroma like petroleum chemicals, 


*Pineapple Cindy 99*		10 (70)		8
Aug 15 flower.  Large plant, light stalks, medium hard buds (took till the end to firm up), 
heavy popcorn.  Pineapple aroma.  4 days to trim, 3.  Stickiest by far.  Bud rot medium.

*Urkel	*				 9.2 (65)		
Aug 13 flower.  4 Plants in single smart pot, medium stalks, rock hard buds, taken early due to bud rot starting.  Trim would have been 7.  Delish aroma, kinda grape like, fruity.

*Pink Pistil Plant*			10.57 (74)
No start date.  Beautiful plant, pink pistils.  Petroleum Chemical aroma.  Bud rot light.
Heavy Yielder.  Medium airy buds.


*Rating Points*

*Early Flower*, 1 first week August, 2 second week August, 3 third week August.

*Trim*goes from easiest 1 - hardest 3

*Popcorn*, light 1, medium 2, heavy 3.

*Bud Rot*, 1 for light, 2 for medium, 3 for heavy.

*Stalks* 1 for heavy (no tie), 2 for medium 9 (tied some), 3 for spindly (total tied)

*Plant Size* 1 for large (5&#8217; +), 2 for medium (4&#8217, 3 for small (3&#8217.

*Bud Size* 1 for big, 2 for medium, 3 for small.

*Bud Density* 1 for hardest, 2 medium, 3 airy.



Grand Queen Purple
3, 2, 3, 3, 2, 1, 1, 1 		=16

Cherry AK 47
1, 2, 3, 1, 2, 2, 1, 2 	        =12

U2 Kush
2, 1, 1, 2, 1, 3, 2, 1		=13

Chem D
2, 1, 1, 2, 1, 2, 2, 1		=12

Indiana Bubblegum (gave it a 2 for early flower) 
2, 2, 3, 1, 3, 1, 1, 2		=15

LVPK
2, 1, 1, 2, 1, 2, 2, 1		=12

87 NorthernLights
3, 1, 1, 2, 1, 1, 1, 1		=11

Pineapple Cindy 99
3, 2, 3, 1, 3, 1, 1, 2		=16


As you can see the lower numbers relate to a better plant on my scale for this years grow.  But that is only judging the plants I had.  The biggest thing that I would count on that rating (for me) is start flower time and how long they went till harvest and I didn&#8217;t include that.  The AK 47 would be the fastest I harvested, but, the quality of the stone is not as good as going longer like for the LVPK.  This was not a normal year weather wise.  We were able to take our plants longer than normal.  Usually we are fighting rain and deadly hard frost by the middle of October and sometimes earlier.

There would be other factors such as amounts per plant, and how well it smoked/cured.  But I am done for the day.


----------



## the chef (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 9, 2011)

very nice y'all


----------

